#ayatana 2009-07-28
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<_ke> mat_t_, ping
<mat_t_> _ke, hi
<_ke> mat_t_, thanks for your hints: http://home.cs.tum.edu/~siegel/news/2009_07_28-bu-bu-bu-burst_mode
<mat_t_> _ke, np, looks fantastic!
<mat_t_> _ke: I like the icons, too
<_ke> mat_t_, there is still some work left, but i like it too
<mat_t_> _ke: good stuff
<mat_t_> _ke: looking forward to testing that in Karmic
<_ke> mat_t_, sure! would be great
<djsiegel> mac_v: do you want to make sure round-5 paper cuts are forwarded upstream?
<djsiegel> that would be really helpful, and would give you a break from the usual task of invalidating ppcs
<mac_v> ???
<mac_v> how?
<djsiegel> perfect! a new think for you
<djsiegel> new thing*
<djsiegel> ok, basically, you find the corresponding bug in an upstream bug tracker
<djsiegel> this is usually bugzilla.gnome.org
<mac_v> i'm familiar with that ,... but bugzilla is a bigger mess...
<djsiegel> if you find it, copy the URL, click "Affects project..." in launchpad, and it will let you paste the url in
<djsiegel> yes I know
<djsiegel> if you can't find the upstream bug, you file it
<djsiegel> then make the link
<djsiegel> once upstream knows about the bug, (1) they might work on it, and (2) people can find their way from the launchpad report to the upstream developers
<mac_v> i'll try , for round 5 , i'll see what can be done
<djsiegel> cool
<kallepersson> Updated: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/107961/pdf-mod.png
<kallepersson> Whoops, wrong channel.
 * mac_v  feels , djsiegel needs to buy him a drink... since he's easing a lot of djsiegel's work ;p
#ayatana 2009-07-29
<alexkay> mpt: djsiegel: ping?
<alexkay> djsiegel1: ping?
<djsiegel1> hey alexkay
<djsiegel1> what's up?
<alexkay> hey! lamalex said that you could help, at banshee we have a design problem...
<alexkay> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=559013
<alexkay> we are not sure the last patch is the best way to handle it.... you can see the screen-shot in comment #6
<SiDi> alexkay: i'd be prone to reduce this to a simple "import music" thatd open a FolderChooserDialog
<djsiegel1> alexkay: I don't see any screenshots
<alexkay> SiDi: it's not only from folders... we have importers from other media players (amarok, rhymebox, itunes)
<alexkay> djsiegel1: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=136541
<SiDi> alexkay: that wasnt in 1.4.3, right ?
<alexkay> SiDi: no, it's recent
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> cause 1.4.3 offers to import home/any folder/any files/"videos from your photo folder"
<alexkay> some stuff only exists in the form of patches
<SiDi> Which can easily be turned into one single thing :)
<alexkay> SiDi: the idea is that we have many importers, each of them with their unique import options
<alexkay> the last patch adds the list of options under the comobobox listing the importers
<djsiegel1> alexkay: first of all, you guys repeat the window title bar in the window
<djsiegel1> I would change the text to "Choose an import source and click 'Import'"
<djsiegel1> and change the button to "Import"
<djsiegel1> you are calling them "import sources" and "media sources"
<djsiegel1> Maybe "Choose a source to import from:" and the import button could say "Next" ?
<djsiegel1> alexkay: I am a bit confused because I don't see how the import feature works with the other sources
<djsiegel1> I think you might be best splitting these out
<djsiegel1> have File > Import Media from Folder
<djsiegel1> that goes directly to a GtkFileChooser
<djsiegel1> then have another entry in the File menu, File > Import from... > { Amarok, Mass Storage Device, Network } whatever
<djsiegel1> you could get rid of this dialog entirely
<alexkay> djsiegel1: the problem is the the folder importer will get options as well, so a simple file chooser won't work
<djsiegel1> the folder importer will get options?
<djsiegel1> present the options after the person chooses the files/folders to import
<alexkay> we have a pending patch to import ratings, playcounts etc... these will be options during import
<djsiegel1> 99% of the time, users are going to import files/folders
<djsiegel1> it might be nice to have a dedicated menu item, Import Media from Folder, that does not present the user with the other importers
<djsiegel1> you could let the user pick the folder, then present the options
<djsiegel1> 1. File > Import Media from Folder
<djsiegel1> 2. GtkFileChooser to pick folder(s)
<djsiegel1> 3. Import confirmation dialog with options
<SiDi> imo you could hold this all in "import media from folder" and "import from other players"
<SiDi> and you put your fancy stuff with the dialog in the second option
<SiDi> because what you have right now is a bit of overkill when one just wants to import his music folder
<djsiegel1> right
<djsiegel1> confirmation dialog could show the folder path that is going to be imported from, the number/size of the files, and there you could have your options (ignore duplicates, import ratings), and  cancel and Import buttons
<djsiegel1> would be a lot simpler for users who just want to find a folder and import their files
<alexkay> we also allow to import individual files, should it be a separate menu item as well?
<djsiegel1> alexkay: no, users don't make that distinction
<SiDi> but its hard to make a file/folder chooser dialog, djsiegel1 
<djsiegel1> files and folders are "my music stuff"
<alexkay> but the GtkFileChooser works either on files or on folders
<SiDi> though i dont see the use of file importing, alexkay 
<djsiegel1> yes, it does
<djsiegel1> some people want to import the mp3 they just downloaded to their desktop
<SiDi> and how long will the files stay on the desktop ?
<djsiegel1> that's not our problem
<djsiegel1> for most users, indefinitely :)
<djsiegel1> I mean, it is our problem, but it's not the problem we are solving now
<djsiegel1> people do import individual song files
<djsiegel1> and, people are importing media
<djsiegel1> they might import that 2gb HD file they just got off a torrent
<alexkay> exactly
<alexkay> so, how would it look like then? two menu items for files/folders is bad... and the file chooser cannot select files and folders at the same time
<djsiegel1> are you sure?
<djsiegel1> alexkay: I think it can
<alexkay> to be honest, no :)
<djsiegel1> I am pretty sure it can
<djsiegel1> I am not certain though
<SiDi> it can with gtk tweaking
<SiDi> but it wouldnt be extra at all
<djsiegel1> I am pretty sure GtkFilechooser just picks a set of paths
<djsiegel1> you can set options telling it which paths to filter out by extension
<SiDi> on file chosing dialogs, using the open button when selecting a folder opens it in the chooser, while it'll chose it and end the dialog in a folder chooser
<djsiegel1> ewww
<alexkay> just checked, the dialog takes the action parameter, which is either 'open' or 'select folder'
<alexkay> so, it cannot do both
<alexkay> djsiegel1: as for the other importers, do you suggest a sub menu item for each of them, e.g. iTunes, amarok, rhythbox, etc?
<alexkay> opening a dialog with options specific to the importer?
<SiDi> mrooney: you can use the translators comments, too ;)
<djsiegel1> alexkay: yes
<djsiegel1> alexkay: I suggest that
<SiDi> mrooney: refferring to the old bug report you commented a few mins ago
<alexkay> ok guys, thanks for your suggestions!
<mrooney> SiDi: I never figured out how to get those into Rosetta :[
<SiDi> mrooney: 2 hours ago actually haha :D
<SiDi> mrooney: just add a #comment the line just above the string
<mrooney> But I think you have to pass xgettext some command when generating the templates
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<MDC2> hi! any suggestion of stock icon to use instead of gtk-dialog-warning inside the entry as in this screenshot http://www.mejlamej.nu/n-w.png
<MDC2> the icon will be displayed when the path is local and does not exists
<MDC2> http://www.mejlamej.nu/nautilus-entry.png - an example using the stop icon.. 
<beuno> MDC2, you could make the font red
<MDC2> beuno, hmm, yeah... I'll discuss this with david s (his idea actually)
<SiDi> MDC2: http://imagebin.ca/img/3QXJrHkG.png
<SiDi> i dont know if it works for everyone but in europe this symbol is used to say a path/road is forbidden
<SiDi> so its quite explicit that you *cant go there*, for europeans at least, with this icon
<beuno> yeah, I think that icon is used in other places as well
<beuno> MDC2, if you want to be super awesome
<beuno> you could highlight which part of the path is wrong
<beuno> all of it, or the last part, etc
<SiDi> beuno: it looks logical to me that its somewhere in the end ;)
<mac_v> MDC2: this is for the pop-up location?
<mac_v> location bar
<mac_v> MDC2: gtk-dialog-error is more logical i suppose
<mac_v> or event status/error icon , 
<mac_v> MacSlow: hi... the notification icons in karmic , are now more pixelated , does it have to be changed in notify-osd or in the theme?
<MacSlow> mac_v, they should not
<MacSlow> and without a screenshot it's hard to say
<mac_v> MacSlow: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png
<MacSlow> much depends on the set theme
<mac_v> MacSlow: kwwii insists its a notify-osd bug
<MacSlow> what's wrong with that screenshot... it's super-crips
<MacSlow> crisp
<mac_v> the volume icon  bars are pixelated... wait i'll show the wireless
<MDC2> mac_v, yes this is the popup
<MDC2> mac_v, but the icon is supposed to be inside the entry, not in the dialog..
<mac_v> MDC2: the "error" icon is for errors
<MDC2> beuno, djsiegel didn't like rred font color...
<MDC2> mac_v, yep, any suggestion of another icon to use?
<mac_v> MacSlow: kwwii http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png note the bars they merge 
<djsiegel> MDC2: what about a label under the entry, invisible unless path is invalid, then it could say "Location does not exist"
<mac_v> MDC2: you can use the "error" that is the icon label
<mac_v> MacSlow: kwwii the bars where smoother in Jaunty
<MacSlow> mac_v, ehm... a side-by-side would have been better
<mac_v> ah :( now i have to boot into jaunty :(
<MacSlow> mac_v, side-by-side (wireless + volume) for current notify-osd in karmic, same for jaunty
<MDC2> mav_c, djsiegel, so not use an icon at all?
<MacSlow> mac_v, that's the best way to see any differences in relation to each different version
<MDC2> SiDi, what stock icon is it on the screenshot? gtk-stop?
<mac_v> wait i think i have backups
<mac_v> MDC2: that is the error icon ;p
<mac_v> in SiDi's
 * SiDi doesnt know
<djsiegel> MDC2: I still like using the icon
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: ping
<MDC2> mac_v, isnt gtk-error part of standarrd stock? http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/gtk-Stock-Items.html
<MDC2> djsiegel, how about this: use a folder icon if it's found, network folder for remote folders, and folder with ? if unknown?
<djsiegel> eh
<mac_v> MDC2: it is a standard but it is not in gnome icons or human.... check this one out /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/status/error.svg , 
<djsiegel> can I type a file there?
<mac_v> MacSlow: kwwii  http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-3.png
<mac_v> volume icon...
<MacSlow> mac_v, the new look is much more precise and crisper... thus not a regression at all compared to jaunty
<MacSlow> mac_v, it's all still cairo and svg in case you wonder
<mac_v> MacSlow: you are right , the icons need adjustment , but kwwii feels its a notify-osd bug
<MacSlow> mac_v, I don't think there's anything wrong with either the icons or notify-osd
<MacSlow> odd that kwwii thinks icons are off in jaunty
<mac_v> its just me then ... http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-1.png dont the bars looks fudged?
<mac_v> wireless^
<MacSlow> mac_v, the top version (karmic) is certainly nicer to look at than the bottom one
<mac_v> note the first bar
<mac_v> i like it , but its *not* pixel aligned well, IMO
<MacSlow> mac_v, that's impossible with the way the designers want notify-osd to render stuff
<MDC2> djsiegel, I don't think we can type a file, wich is kinda sad, it would be nice..
<MacSlow> mac_v, there's nothing kwwii could do about it
<mac_v> ah... well.. ;p
<MDC2> djsiegel, shall we go with the error icon as mac_v suggested?
<MacSlow> notify-osd is designed and written in a way to be resolution in dependent... trying to inject certain pixel-alinged icons asks for more complexity and trouble than it's worth it
<mac_v> MacSlow: i understand that its not a notify-osd issue , i first talked to kwwii , he said it was your bug, hence discussed with you... i feel the icons need a bit of adjustment
<MacSlow> mac_v, everybody has different screen-DPI, font-sizes set
<MacSlow> mac_v, one can't anticipate this in a general fashion for icon-design
 * MacSlow hopes the days of "pixel-counting" are over
<mac_v> hehe... me too. :)
<mac_v> kwwii: your thoughts? have you noticed any difference in these new screenshots? or are these fine as is?
<djsiegel> MDC2: sounds reasonable, see what upstream thinks of the screenshot
<djsiegel> MDC2: if you could use a nice theme on your desktop, it would be more convincing upstream
<djsiegel> MDC2: you have an incredibly ugly desktop
<djsiegel> all boxy
<djsiegel> try Murrina Candido
<mac_v> MDC2: still facing gnome-settings-daemon crashes ?
<kwwii> hrm, the icons are at a fixed size, so they should always be sharp at that size
<kwwii> MacSlow: are the icons being scaled? that would not be the best idea, really
<MDC2> djsiegel, mac_v; its not my normal desktop - i could not stand such a ugly desktop. But the problem is when i use NX - the daemon crashes directly upon start
<MDC2> haven't got time to look in that.. 
<mac_v> kwwii: the icons are pixelated with sans 10 settings too
<MDC2> djsiegel, i'll provide better screenshots for upstream (once I got a deb package i can install to one of my virtual machines)
<MacSlow> kwwii, if course they are... they need to because of the in-bubble size-calculations done in EMs
<djsiegel> MDC2: ah, it looked like something had crashed
<MacSlow> kwwii, this is a fundamental design-feature of notify-osd (the specs of it and its implementation)
<MDC2> djsiegel, i also manage to fix the signal problem by setting _after to the signal inside eel. So if I enter an incorrect remote path i'll get back to the open location dialog with the same path
<djsiegel> MDC2: awesome
<MacSlow> kwwii, if you see a problem with that... take the fight to mat_t and mpt :)
<MDC2> its not optimal as its an extra popup, but its better than before, i'll see what upstream has to say once I polished the patch
<kwwii> MacSlow: wow, that totally breaks the icon theme idea though
<MacSlow> kwwii, did you never see -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Inside%20the%20bubble
<MacSlow> kwwii, that's been in place since jaunty
<mat_t> kwwii: bubble size is variable, so they have to scale
<mac_v> mat_t: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-1.png http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-3.png  
<kwwii> MacSlow: well, it hasn't been my job to work on that, other than to make the icons...and at the time I was told to make them at 48x48 pixels
<kwwii> I honestly didn't look into the specifics of that page
<mat_t> kwwii: there's a massive difference in quality though between the svg preview in the system, and notify-osd rendering
<MacSlow> kwwii, I don't really see any issue with them on any of my machines really
<MacSlow> kwwii, mat_t: I'd say true resulution indepence comes at a cost... and for my (picky) eyes it more than acceptable
<MacSlow> hm... I had better times at spelling english
<kwwii> I hadn't noticed any problems on my machines, but mac_v brought it up ;)
<mat_t> MacSlow: yes, it is acceptable
<mac_v> mat_t: note the icons are not sharp, they need a bit of adjustment for karmic
<MacSlow> kwwii, from mac_v screenshots I honestly don't see any issues... just what I expect (and also see on my machines... netbook, laptop, desktop)
<mat_t> MacSlow: yes, mac_v's icons seem sharp
<mac_v> MacSlow: the curved bars being pixelated is normal , but the straight bars *should not* have pixelation , 
<mac_v> the *icons* need a bit of a of pixel tweak
 * MacSlow always welcomes solid patches (with proper and complete unit-tests)
<mat_t> mac_v: try previewing the same svg in the system preview, is there any difference?
<mat_t> mac_v: since they're scalable, there is no way of pixel-tweaking really. It's always going to be better at some sizes and worse at others
<MDC2> djsiegel, btw, should the icon appear in all location entries or just the popup?
<djsiegel> what other location entries, for example?
<MDC2> the standard in-window bar
<MDC2> in the toolbar
<MDC2> the thing is this is a custom widget inside nautilus and it could be nice to have the same look and feel for the same control all over nautilus
<mac_v> mat_t: the problem arises for the wireless icons since they are not perfect rectangles , the have curved edges , this problem can be avoided if the bars had straight angles
<mac_v> and its tough to notice the difference in system preview , because of the transparency the have surrounding he icons
<mac_v> they*
<mat_t> mac_v: try putting them on grey background in inkscape
<mac_v> hehe... just did that...
<mac_v> mat_t: yup same problem , as the bubbles
<djsiegel> brb
<mac_v> mat_t: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-notification-network-wireless-full.svg%20-%20Inkscape.png
<mat_t> mac_v: yeah, that's probably as good as it gets at that size
<mac_v> mat_t: could we use the bars as having straight angles?
<mac_v> this spoils the look of the bubbles
<mat_t> mac_v: not really... that would make them lose the uniqueness
<mac_v> arghhh... ;p
<mat_t> :)
<SiDi> mat_t: hello ! is there a reason why notify-osd doesnt ship all the notification-* icons at the moment ?
<mat_t> SiDi: no idea!
<mat_t> kwwii: MacSlow: ^
<SiDi> MacSlow said "see this with the design team"
<SiDi> it lacks some audio icons, the new battery icons, and, i think, a lot of the extra wireless icons
<mat_t> well, then... kwwii?
<mat_t> yes I have noticed that, too
<mat_t> I think it's because the new packages are not patched to call the right icon
<kwwii> SiDi: you mean the new icons you sent me?
<mac_v> SiDi: which location? human/ or elsewhere
<kwwii> erm, was that you that sent them to me?
<SiDi> kwwii: these and many others
<mac_v> lol
<SiDi> since jaunty they have been lacking
<mat_t> kwwii: are you not running Karmic?
<SiDi> when i tested humanity, audio notifications were gone because there were no volume icons ;)
<SiDi> notify-osd should ship each notification-* icon in the package as backup
<SiDi> at the moment we relay on human being there :/
<kwwii> SiDi: I am just updating the human theme today
<kwwii> SiDi: also, a bug needs to be made to get the new names into code
<SiDi> aw
<kwwii> SiDi: ahhh, you are now talking about the icons in the package itself
<SiDi> there is one somewhere already :P
<kwwii> SiDi: anyone is free to work on those
<SiDi> kwwii: im talking about these since the beginning xD
<kwwii> SiDi: hrm? are you talking about the human icons or the ones in the package itself?
<kwwii> ie the plain gnome icons?
 * SiDi means : the notify-osd package doesn't have the whole scope of notification-* icons in use by apps
<SiDi> Which results in lacking icons when not using Human
<mat_t> kwwii: yes, there's just no icons at all in most bubbles
<SiDi> Sorry, i'm not very clear
<mat_t> kwwii: in some, not most
<SiDi> http://pastebin.com/m3c64d212 kwwii 
<mac_v> in Karmic the notify-osd/ has only gnome icons! :?
<SiDi> http://pastebin.com/mcf6c15c
<kwwii> SiDi: the ones in the package are free for anyone to work on
<SiDi> and yeh, it has some damn tango-ish icons instead of the sexy Human ones :p
<kwwii> if the human icons are not being shown, that is another problem 
<SiDi> kwwii: okies
<mac_v> SiDi: those are gnome icons
<kwwii> SiDi: right, the ones in the package itself are supposed to be gnome icons
<kwwii> whereas the ones in the human set are the nice ones ;)
<SiDi> okey :P
<SiDi> it means i have to make a PACKAGE with separate human notification icons >_>
<SiDi> for my own use * :P
<mac_v> i think the problem with humanity is because it doesnt have Human as the fallback ,  but rather gnome as the fallback
<SiDi> ok, as for the notify-osd ones, when you say free to work on, you mean free to package existing gnome icons or free to design these missing icons ? :/
<mac_v> DanRabbit: ^ is it so?
<djsiegel1> mat_t, beuno, our clock applet shows the weekday and date in its tooltip, and of course on click -- can we remove the day and date from the panel and just show the time?
<beuno> djsiegel1, for some reason, I feel safer seing the date
<beuno> has the tooltip been fixed in karmic?
<beuno> in jaunty the tooltip is bogus
<djsiegel1> "fixed"?
<djsiegel1> seems fine to me in karmic
<djsiegel1> keep in mind you will probably feel "unsafe" whenever an interface fixture is removed
<beuno> in jaunty it says "Click to view your appointments and tasks"
<djsiegel1> in Karmic is says the date
<beuno> great
<beuno> I'm trying to think how I'd feel
<beuno> I guess I only need to know the date once a day
<beuno> :)
<djsiegel1> yeah, it might be nice to have weather and time because they change during the day
<beuno> agreed
<mat_t> djsiegel1: is date and weather the default now?
<mat_t> djsiegel1: I was under the impression they are opt-in
<djsiegel1> yes, but weather only shows if you set your location
<djsiegel1> default is
<mat_t> right - which kinda makes sense
<djsiegel1> Wed Jul 29, 10:14 AM
<mat_t> ah
<djsiegel1> I think we should go to 10:14 AM
<djsiegel1> date is shown on hover and click
<mat_t> I'd go for Wed 10:40 AM
<mat_t> although I wouldn't just make that call like that
<djsiegel1> hmm, that might be more work
<djsiegel1> how do we get this discussion moving somewhere?
<djsiegel1> would be a nice change for karmic
<djsiegel1> we have a really nice panel going
<beuno> djsiegel1, file a bug?  :)
<mat_t> djsiegel1: papercut?
<djsiegel1> but who makes a decision like this? design team?
<djsiegel1> I have a feeling everyone will overrule everyone else
<djsiegel1> "ubuntu-devs say date is useful for ubuntu members"
<djsiegel1> something like that
<mat_t> well, I'm sure date *is* useful for many people
<djsiegel1> "how can I encrypt my files if I can't seed my random number generator with the date? I use a tiling window manager to I can't mouse over to the date applet"
<mat_t> question is, how many
<djsiegel1> I am sure it's useful for all
<djsiegel1> but does it belong in the panel?
<djsiegel1> when it's available in a toolip and on click
<beuno> it has to be an argument for un-cluttering the UI
<mat_t> yeah, I'd keep the panel simple, too
<djsiegel1> ok, will papercut it
<mac_v> djsiegel1: if you just keep the default as *time only* and , the users can choose if they want to add the date/weather , then there wont be a problem , its only if the date feature is removed as a whole there might be a problem
<djsiegel1> mac_v mat_t beuno https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/406438
<beuno> djsiegel1, great
<beuno> maybe "also affects: the clock applet"
<beuno> don't know what package that is in
<djsiegel1> would be good to show the day and date at GDM
<djsiegel1> so you can see it before you log in
<djsiegel1> but you should not have to look at it all day
<ScottK> djsiegel1: Don't assume people log in every day.
<djsiegel1> right
<beuno> I don't
<MDC2> is this a good place to ask gui related issues?
<MDC2> http://www.mejlamej.nu/greyminimized.png - the minimized windows is grey instead of black and inside brackets. Comments?
<mac_v> MDC2: nice visual hint , but doing it the other way around is better i suppose...
<mac_v> ah... scratch that... 
<MDC2> mac_v, :-)
<MDC2> mac_v, better than brackets?
<mac_v> MDC2: I like the ideal you are going for, but greying it out doesnt seems right
<mac_v> seem*
<MDC2> mac_v, atm the icon is greyed out, I thought it could be good if the text look the same.. have any other idea?
<mac_v> WHy not bold/italicize the window list for minimized ones , and use regular font for the open windows?
<MDC2> from http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91655 - they don't won't italic because it's hard to read..
<mac_v> greying it out makes it harder to read, and different themes use different panel shades , so grey is not optimal
<MDC2> I'm not sure how to visualize minimized/rolled up/maxmimzed..
<MDC2> yep, but brackets isn't good either..
<mac_v> yup ...... i'm going through the bugzilla link to see if there are any better ideas
<MDC2> :-)
<mac_v> MDC2: can the minimized windows buttons be done differently? thicker border ? 
<mac_v> or something of the sort?
<MDC2> mac_v, i'll check the code if its an easy change
<MDC2> mac_v, seems I can use any of these styles; http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/gtk-Standard-Enumerations.html#GtkReliefStyle
<MDC2> so, no :-)
<MDC2> mac_v, or maybe just do them flat?
<mac_v> hehe ... just what i was typing ;p
<MDC2> rolled up?
<mac_v> MDC2: make them flat with a border, should give the hint , rolled up is the same as minimized , the window get unmapped
<MDC2> I'll hack something up..
<mac_v> great... 
<mac_v> MDC2: have the upstream devs accepted the toolbar editor?
<MDC2> could be a problem later;
<MDC2>  * Sets the relief type of the buttons in @tasklist to @relief. The main use of
<MDC2>  * this function is proper integration of #WnckTasklist in panels with
<MDC2>  * non-system backgrounds.
<MDC2> mac_v, I'm still "working" on the toolbar editor - but I'm sucky at both c and gtk so things go slowly. I've got problem with the signals. Other than that I can move the buttons/widgets around and creating toolbars. Need to save some stuff to gconf and edit some popup menus and then send it in... 
<mac_v> nice... 
<MDC2> wanna help? :-)
<mac_v> what else remains? maybe i could give it a shot... 
<MDC2> well, first of all I'm not sure I've done things correctly. I've removed the singleton widgets (location, search bar, navigation bar) and creates them inside there resp action instead - is that the right approch?
<MDC2> you could also help with setting up a git repo so more people can look at it :-)
<mac_v> repo stuff I'm not familiar with... 
<MDC2> want a diff?
<MDC2> :-)
<mac_v> have you discussed with upstream the way you have done? removing the widgets?
<MDC2> seems like everyone's at vacation or something - they are hard to get in touch with...
<MDC2> so I thought I complete it this path and change it when I get feedback
 * mac_v hopes upstream accepts what MDC2 has done
<MDC2> haha, they definitly wont - but I can change the code :)
<MDC2> compiling flat minimized windows now.. will be interesting..
<MDC2> hmm.. well.. flat is .. flat. It really needs a border as you said.. :-)
<MDC2> mac_v, just flat with no border looks like this : http://www.mejlamej.nu/flat2.png
<mac_v> hehe... needs a border
<MDC2> is there an easier way to set a border then to put it in a black container and set a border width to 1px?
<MDC2> mac_v, it probably wont have rounded border then.... 
<MDC2> i'll see what upstream says. I'll have to do some nautilus (non-toolbar) hacking. If you'd like you could use my screenshot and do some mockup of a thin border..
<Cube> hey
#ayatana 2009-07-30
<mac_v> !hi
<ubot4> Hi! Welcome to #ayatana!
 * mac_v happy at bringing ubottu to ayatana
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow takes a break
#ayatana 2009-07-31
<mac_v> !hi | SiDi 
<ubot4> SiDi: Hi! Welcome to #ayatana!
<SiDi> hi ubot4 
<SiDi> huhuhuh :D
<mac_v> SiDi: hehe... i told the ops SiDi missed ubottu , so they gave us a spare bot ;p
<SiDi> yay thats great
<davidsiegel> Hey, if anyone is interested in participating in a user testing initiative for Ubuntu, please check this out: http://davidsiegel.org/distributed-user-testing-archives/
<davidsiegel> DanRabbit lamalex MDC2 mrooney|w mccann ^
<DanRabbit> davidsiegel: double click should extract
<davidsiegel> DanRabbit: shhh
<davidsiegel> DanRabbit: :)
<DanRabbit> I'm too outspoken :D
<davidsiegel> we're just looking for data
<DanRabbit> I'll test when I get home :)
<davidsiegel> awesome man
<DanRabbit> I'm moving this weekend though, so we'll see what happens.
<davidsiegel> no problemo
 * DanRabbit whispers btw, yesterday was my birthday
<davidsiegel> DanRabbit: happy birthday!
<DanRabbit> why thankyou 
<DanRabbit> BUt, I have to get the new keys :D
<DanRabbit> see ya later
<mac_v> djsiegel1: ping?
<djsiegel1> hey mac_v
<mac_v> hi... check out my latest screenshot of kwwii's ppa , bug 405426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405426 in human-gtk-theme "Remove application icons from title bars" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405426
<mac_v> djsiegel1: ^
 * djsiegel1 checks
<djsiegel1> mac_v: ok
<mac_v> djsiegel1: you notice the problem i was mentioning?
<djsiegel1> mac_v: yes
<djsiegel1> I never claimed that removing the icons makes the windows easier to identify, or just as easy to identify
<djsiegel1> I agree that it makes them less easy to identify
<djsiegel1> it just fixes an aesthetic problem with the human theme
<djsiegel1> If your windows are stacked to the right, you would still have that same problem today
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> djsiegel1: how about using Dust Sand for the default?
<mac_v> kwwii would kill me ;p
<djsiegel1> not going to happen
<mac_v> hehe... maybe kwwii would come up with what he is working on ,something awesome he says
<mac_v> for karmic+1
<mac_v> BTW windows dont stack to the right , the default is they stack from left to right
<djsiegel1> DanRabbit: hey
 * gus__ is having a hard time trying to modify notify-osd so it displays the notifications on the bottom left
<mrooney|w> djsiegel1: yeah, I should do that test on my girlfriend who is a mac user
<mrooney|w> I tried screenjelly but it doesn't...seem to do anything?
<djsiegel1> mrooney|w: please do
<djsiegel1> mrooney|w: you need java
<mrooney|w> yeah I installed that and the message saying that went away, but clicking the red button still does nothing
<mrooney|w> I can still use gtkrecordmydesktop, that works nicely
 * SiDi waves at mrooney|w 
<mrooney|w> hi!
<SiDi> you forgot to mention launchpad also provides ninjas in your last blog post ;P
<mrooney|w> ninjas!
<SiDi> btw, did you code a little on wxbanker lately ?
<mrooney|w> indeed I have been working on it the past few weeks, why?
<SiDi> Cause the PPA didnt have any new deb for a while
<SiDi> and thus i didnt think about checking my bank account for a while
<mrooney|w> hahaha
<mrooney|w> I never thought about people using it like that
<mrooney|w> oh by the way I have #wxbanker now :)
<SiDi> i actually check the amount on the bank account, but i dont go into details with the bank's website, cause its ugly to use :P
<djsiegel1> beuno: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnietucker/3776139572/in/pool-556923@N24/?addedcomment=1#comment72157621906749846
<djsiegel1> kwwii: ^
<djsiegel1> clear winner
<beuno> djsiegel1, hi
<beuno> looking
<beuno> using gimp
<beuno> awesome
<DanRabbit> djsiegel1: pong
<djsiegel1> hey DanRabbit
<DanRabbit> what's up?
 * SiDi found out why the font was looking so damn little in notify-osd !
<SiDi> It was defaulting to 72 DPI (instead of 95) because i dont have the DPI gconf key set :P
<djsiegel1> SiDi: is that a general bug for most people?
<yoasif> djsiegel1, it might be, how do i check?
<yoasif> i have tiny text in my notfications 
<djsiegel1> yoasif: talk to SiDi
<djsiegel1> he can tell you about the DPI gconf setting
<djsiegel1> if it's defaulting to something small because the key is not set, it's a bug
<yoasif> SiDi dpi gconf for notify? :)
<mrooney|w> oh yeah I noticed that too, notify-osd text is very small in Karmic haha
<SiDi> djsiegel1: anyone not on GNOME has a 72 DPI
<SiDi> we default to 96 in xubuntu, so i think 72 may be a bit tiny for some screens
<djsiegel1> anyone not on GNOME has 72 DPI in notify-osd?
<SiDi> yeh, there is a gconf key for your DPI value, yoasif 
<djsiegel1> what about on GNOME?
<djsiegel1> SiDi: is it set by default?
<SiDi> djsiegel1: then it'll use the DPI value if it exists
<yoasif> SiDi, how can i check to see if it is set?
<djsiegel1> I noticed that the text is small too
<SiDi> otherwise it fallbacks to 72
<djsiegel1> SiDi: I am wondering if it's falling back on default install
<SiDi> well, Mirco used to use a bigger font size, and he switch to a more little one, so there's that too
#ayatana 2010-08-02
<vish> sense: hmm , you got some weird indentations going on in that debugging wiki..
<sense> vish: Really? In what way?
 * vish fixing some
<vish> sense: oddly some words are italic and some are bold.. its wiki's fault though..
<sense> vish: Ah, do you know how to fix that?
<sense> morning seb128
<vish> sense: yeah , on it.. i'm changing the layout there.. it seems to have problems when dots are present or something..
<sense> vish: Weird. Thanks for looking into it!
<vish> np..
<thorwil> vish: isn't both bold and italic done with a certain number of '
<seb128> hey sense
<thorwil> vish: meaning that forgetting one throws off the markup of the entire page?
<vish> thorwil: yeah , but when you look here [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingAyatana ] , you'll notice that the lines not meant to be italic are italic too
<vish> thorwil: there are some forgotten markups too :)
<thorwil> vish: having to write markup without any editor support, especially syntax highlighting is bad. tempted to say unacceptable, but as it seems to be wiki standard ...
<vish> sense: i think i fixed most of the markups , had to change a few lines. Just check if everything is right : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingAyatana
<sense> vish: Am looking at it right now. Thank you!
<vish> np..
<sense> Looks good to me.
<bratsche> vish around?
<LaserJock> is the UNE PPA scheduled to get updated packages sometime soonish?
<jcastro> didrocks: ^^^
<didrocks> LaserJock: either this evening or tomorrow morning
<didrocks> LaserJock: didn't have the time with the sprint and GUADEC last two weeks
<LaserJock> didrocks: right, makes sense
<sense> bratsche: There was this patch for GTK+2.0 that added the 'child-added' and 'child-removed' signals to GtkContainers. It is used by libappindicator to detect whether a submenu was added or not.
<sense> bratsche: However, it seems the signal 'child-added' is raised too little (only once), and 'child-removed' never.
<sense> bratsche: Is that correct and could that be the cause of libappindicator not adding submenus to AppInd menus when they are added later?
<bratsche> sense: Yeah, I'm aware of that.  It's something I'd like to fix, but it's quite an investment of time to figure out everywhere that they could be emitted from.  I think I only did the signal emission in the one point that really mattered for that particular bug, for now.
<bratsche> If you know of any other places where it would be a useful emission then we should emit in those places as well.
<sense> bratsche: I think it was not at exactly the right point, since I'm facing that bug right now. Shall I take a closer look at that bug and see where else it can be emitted?
<sense> bratsche: I'll submit a new patch and subscribe you.
<bratsche> Yeah, that would be great.
<bratsche> Thanks.
<sense> You're welcome. Thank you for your answer!
<vish> bratsche: oh hi, havent poked mpt yet , didnt wanna poke him the first thing on a Mon morn , will poke him now.. :D
<bratsche> vish: It's okay, I've already done so.
<vish> bratsche: oh, you already merged the branch , neat thanks!  :)
<bratsche> We'll see what happens, maybe it will need to be backed out later but for now it's merged in.
<vish> sense: same concern was raised for "Home" too , every language is not the same , translator needs to use best judgment
<sense> vish: True, but Home is of a completely different kind that Restart I think, because it is a difference in word type. Verb vs noun.
<mpt> I haven't had my daily poke
<sense> We should give mpt some attention? Vish, anything he can look at?
<vish> mpt: Bug 586928 today's initial dose ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 586928 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Change "Restart Required..." to "Restart To Complete Update..." (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586928
<vish> more to come.. ;p
<sense> mpt: There was a suggestion for a translation paper cuts project reported as a paper cut. Not sure if technically speaking that bug report would be a valid paper cut, but it is an interesting suggestion. ;)
<sense> mpt: Previously we also had an idea from Siegel to accept paper cuts for screenshots of applications shown in the Software Centre, next to the descriptions we're already accepting.
<sense> So there are quite some potential extra paper cuts candidates, that's for sure.
<vish> sense: i'm thinking of what to do with that translations bug.. me dont have enough help for the main bug , are we gonna split it for every language.. ;p
<vish> sense: seems like dpm is on it :)
<sense> vish: Yeah, that's good. But I don't think those paper cuts should be added to the 'hundredpapercuts' project as well.
<vish> s/me/we
<sense> vish: s/me/I/
<sense> Although there were some other triagers active as well.
<sense> vish: I should have some more time now GUADEC is over, but Friday we depart to England for a two week holiday, and no, that does not include a visit to Millbank. ;)
<vish> sense: you better start fixing some bugs, else the next time i see you , i'm gonna whip you ;)
<sense> Don't make me avoid you!
<sense> I am learning the bzr bd-do stuff from the desktop team right now, that could help with making fixing easier for me,t hough.
<vish> sense: cool!
<vish> sense: there , marked it as "Opinion"
<vish> my first "opinion" \o/
<sense> yay!
<sense> First!
<sense> bratsche: I think I've found out why the 'child-added' signal didn't work: it was only triggered when you insert a menu item into a GtkMenuShell, but I think gtk_menu_item_set_submenu() is a separate function. However, I am now a bit in doubt. Should we use the "child-added" signal for both adding childs to a GtkMenuShell, and for adding a submenu to a GtkMenuItem, or should we create a new signal? The latter would be more consistent, but would defaut
<sense> the whole purpose of the former signal.
<bratsche> Yeah, makes sense.
<sense> bratsche: So I could remove the child-added and child-removed signals and create a submenu-added and submenu-removed signal instead. What do you say?
<bratsche> Well, I think the child-added may still be useful though.
<sense> I'll keep it around.
<Cimi> bratsche: I'm in london :)
<bratsche> Cool
<Cimi> bratsche: do you have some patches for me? :)
<sense> bratsche: You were right, we actually need the 'child-added' signal elsewhere in the AppInd code.
<bratsche> sense: Yeah I thought we would.  But thanks for noticing the need for the submenu-added signal.
<sense> bratsche: You're welcome. :) That discovery made my life easier, since I need it for the Deluge AppInd.
<bratsche> sense: Nice work dude!
<sense> Dang, I broke GTK+. :P
<sense> Wait, that is not funny.
<davidbarth> Cimi: hey, how's London?
<sense> vish: What to do with bug #602680? It is the description of a non-default package that looks a lot like a default system package. Packages like these have always bothered me because they show up in the Software Centre like any other package, but they are non-default, might replace default system parts and therefore are confusing.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 602680 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Description: About Myself (affected: 1, heat: 23)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602680
<vish> sense: we should hide some of them , my VM is not booting right now , so cant really check if it is hidden or not
<sense> vish: Last time I checked it wasn't.
<sense> vish: There are things in place already to do so?
<sense> vish: I'm running Maverick, I can be your VM if you want. ;)
<vish> sense: yeah , in Maverick , we have a section called "Technical items" and a lot of items can be hidden , but not sure how they are hidden right now yet..
<vish> sense: search , something , it will show only a few items , and the rest are hidden
<gambs> It provides a link to show technical items at the bottom of the search results field.
<sense> Yes, but it seems usermode isn't properly hidden by it.
<sense> Good such a system is in place, though.
<sense> vish: Do we forward package description bugs?
<vish> sense: i'm sending them to debian too , but not sure everything will get accepted , thats why i attach debdiff on lp as well
<sense> ok
<sense> vish: And it has been you who has been generating those debdiffs?
<vish> sense: hmm, not sure i understand your question?
<vish> sense: hehe , you mean am I writing those debdiffs?
<vish> sense: yup :D
<sense> Great work! :)
<vish> sense: well , if I'm asking others to fix , I should fix them as well :)
<sense> I'll try to live up to your example, although this mere mortal will probably never achieve more than the mere ghost of your greatness
<sense> Leading by example is a good thing to do.
<sense> It makes other people do more easily what you tell them to do.
#ayatana 2010-08-03
<sense> good morning
<thorwil> good morning sense
<Cimi> davidbarth: rxcating as always
<Cimi> *exciting
<Cimi> and today, the sun is shining incredible :)
<mkarnicki> Hi guys! Anyone from the desing team that got my recent mail about design feedback for AndroidU1 :) ?
<mkarnicki> I'm developing Android client for Ubuntu One file sync. I don't have Ubuntu Member status, but it would be nice if I could use official Ubuntu Font for the app header
<mkarnicki> (Sorry for little off-topic, but I hope to find few people from the Design Team here :) )
<vish> iainfarrell , ivanka ^^
<mkarnicki> thanks vish :)
<iainfarrell> hi mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> hi iainfarrell :)
<iainfarrell> I'm the project manager on the design team
<mkarnicki> whoooa awesome :)
<mkarnicki> I'm pleased to meet you here
<iainfarrell> likewise :)
<mkarnicki> :)
<mkarnicki> I'm looking for some feedback/tips/help from the design team
<iainfarrell> the font is still in beta so I can't give you the font just now unless you're a member, however it'll be going wider very soon
<iainfarrell> as far as feedback is concerned
<mkarnicki> I see
<iainfarrell> we may be able to help
<mkarnicki> (I hope to get developer status in few months hehe ;))
<iainfarrell> but we'll need to get our hands on a spare handset :)
<iainfarrell> is it on the marketplace yet?
<mkarnicki> right ^ ^ that would be indeed useful
<mkarnicki> no, but I can direct you to the .apk and current screenshots/source
<iainfarrell> or can we run on a vm of some sort?
<iainfarrell> ahh ok
<iainfarrell> that would be handy
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<iainfarrell> :)
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1/screenshots
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: and yes, you could run it in an emulator, but I would need to help one of you just a bit to set things up
<iainfarrell> ok
<iainfarrell> well let me talk to the U1 guys here
<iainfarrell> in the meantime
<mkarnicki> sure :) that'd be great
<iainfarrell> if you give me your e-mail address
<iainfarrell> I can see if I can get someone to get in touch with you
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: the best person to talk to is aquarius (Stuart Langridge) - he's my mentor on the project, so he's up to date with things
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: mkarnicki @gmail.com
<mkarnicki> :)
<iainfarrell> ahh cool
<iainfarrell> I will tap him up then
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: that'd be great, thank you :)
<thorwil> hi mkarnicki! just a quick note: "The application will now use the browser to securely log you in to your personal cloud storage" is in conflict with the login button. it's already-happening vs make-happen
<thorwil> mkarnicki: it seems to me like that message does not contain information a user should care for, anyway
<mkarnicki> thorwil: prompt feedback, thanks :) How can I improve that?
<mkarnicki> thorwil: oh.. but the user may not expect a browser pop up
<mkarnicki> thorwil: we'll have the new browserless API in few months, but for now, we're using OAuth (in it's real, browser-form) and it's not common for users to log in to an application via the browser
<mkarnicki> thorwil: so I'll be happy what you think I could change :)
<mkarnicki> *happy to hear
<mkarnicki> PS I have to update the screenshots. I have things like 'a moment ago' / 'less then 2 days ago' instead of the dates, etc
<thorwil> mkarnicki: right, the user may not expect a browser popup. i sure didn't looking at the screenshot
<mkarnicki> thorwil: not your fault, sorry! there's no browser on the screenshot
<mkarnicki> thorwil: one sec, I think I have some more
<thorwil> mkarnicki: turn button label into "Launch browser to log into your account", perhaps
<mkarnicki> thorwil: http://android-u1.blogspot.com/search/label/screenshots
<mkarnicki> thorwil: I see. would 'Launch browser to log in' suffice? I wouldn't want the text on the button to be a two-liner ;)
<thorwil> mkarnicki: if it established beforehand what this ubuntu one app is about, 'Launch browser to log in' should be fine
<mkarnicki> thorwil: yes. perfect :)
<thorwil> though don't be afraid of long button labels, they can be a much better solution than split explanation and labels, as that often leads to redundancy
<mkarnicki> aha, I see
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: mail sent :)
<thorwil> mkarnicki: on http://lh6.ggpht.com/_RF4X7KUEkGc/TFGqBCdgkxI/AAAAAAAAA5M/mOLbHNtBoKc/s800/0.2.13pa1-05.png does "Complete action using" help?
<mkarnicki> thorwil: it's an Android default. to this actually users are used to. it shows up when user has possibility to
<thorwil> mkarnicki: could you replace the generic "Action" with a specific one, for example "View"?
<mkarnicki> thorwil: choose out of his/her apps that has installed, which one to use
<thorwil> mkarnicki: ok, nm then
<mkarnicki> I could substitute the whole dilog, but that would turn a one-liner into 30 lines of code perhaps, and here it's a native Android behaviour, so I think it's along the UI guidelines for Android here.
<mkarnicki> thorwil: but keep on going, I'm happy to hear constructive critique :)
<thorwil> mkarnicki: consider to replace "Downloading" notifications with something you can put right next or below item titles
<mkarnicki> thorwil: sorry, I will update that screen ^ ^ It's under the item currently :)
<mkarnicki> thorwil: good catch though!
<thorwil> heh
<mkarnicki> I think I should update them now :D
 * mkarnicki heads to update the screens
<mkarnicki> thorwil: sorry I had my screens not updated, it's a one man project and it's hard to keep up with everything :( I'm making them right now. Plus, I think I did find a way to change the 'Complete action using' like u suggested, so I'm fixing that, too.
<thorwil> mkarnicki: no worries
<dieki> There hasn't been any implementation work on Windicators yet, and feature freeze is almost here; have they been postponed to Maverick+1?
<dieki> There hasn't been any implementation work on Windicators yet, and feature
<dieki> +freeze is almost here; have they been postponed to Maverick+1?
<vish> dieki: has there been a plan to implement it for Maverick?
<dieki> vish: Mark's blog post said it was intended for Maverick.
<dieki> vish: But there never was a blueprint, AFAIK.
<dieki> vish: So it is not happening for Maverick?
<vish> dieki: afaik , nothing solid is being planned for maverick , but i dont work in the top secret Canonical Labs , so you never know ;)
<dieki> vish: Alright, thanks. :)
#ayatana 2010-08-04
<klattimer> yawn
<klattimer> morning all
<sense> good morning klattimer
<klattimer> sense hey
<klattimer> y'know those menu signal bugs are starting to appear in quite a few places
<klattimer> :/
<sense> klattimer: Strange. :S
<sense> klattimer: Where have you seen them so far?
<klattimer> sense: the bluetooth indicator seems to have related problems
<sense> klattimer: Ah, the always troublesome bluetooth indicator.
<klattimer> and there was another bug that came up in my inbox which seems to be the same thing
<klattimer> can't seem to find it right now
<klattimer> here; https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/608219
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608219 in Application Indicators "Submenus not added when done so with Glade (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress]
<klattimer> this seems to be related too
<klattimer> that seems closer to the bluetooth bug than the ibus problem
<klattimer> but it still seems to be related to signals in the indicators
<sense> klattimer: I'm working on that.
<sense> klattimer: There were issues with AppInd not being signalled when a submenu would be added later, but I added signals for that to GTK+, since the child-added signal, which was listened to before, was used for other things, but not for submenus.
<davidbarth> klattimer: hi Karl
<davidbarth> klattimer: do you have a branch with the appindicator patch applied for the keyboard indicator
<davidbarth> klattimer: what i'd like to clarify is whether the icon fixes you made make it possible to theme and style the icons so that they do match the panel monochrome style
<klattimer> davidbarth: I don't have a branch for it, but I do have a package
<klattimer> the problem is in that the icons are addressed by an absolute path
<sense> davidbarth: There is also a merge request pending at the moment for Application Indicator that adds the possibility to swap icon theme path during 'runtime'. Do you agree with the proposed changed there, or is that something for when Ted returns?
<klattimer> as the icon selection is in python, I can happily, do a splitpath and splitext to split off the important part of the filename and search for that before attempting to use an absolute path
<klattimer> which would make the ibus icons themeable
<klattimer> it would be harder, but not impossible to fix this in libindicator itself as one of the strategies for resolving the correct icon
<davidbarth> klattimer: ted is back
<davidbarth> klattimer: i replied to your email in the meantime
<davidbarth> klattimer: the main point is to preserve the panel style, maybe let's continue in the email thread to let ted & bratsche catch up more easiliy on that conversation
<klattimer> sure
<davidbarth> klattimer: but the unit test proposal really caught my attention
<klattimer> ?
<klattimer> oh, for testing the bug I was just discussing with sense
<sense> I need to get the submenus of Deluge working again in my local branch of AppInd after I changed to using my newly created, custom GTK+ signals instead of extra checks in AppInd.
<sense> So until then I cannot test if they are sensitive or not.
<sense> Behave sensitive, that is.
<sense> But I'm spending this morning on triaging.
<davidbarth> klattimer: also for avoiding regressions
<davidbarth> klattimer: as cody merges the code mainly
<sense> What do we think of bug #611011? Is $XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR indeed a better target directory for "Print to file" than $HOME?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 611011 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Printing to file defaults to inappropriate folder (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611011
<vish> sense: sounds sane to default to documents..
<vish> sense: does sbackup work for you?  it seems to do nothing and looks like an ftdau bug..
<sense> vish: Haven't tested sbackup.
<sense> vish: I'll accept the paper cut then.
<vish> sense: try this , after install , set it up and hit "backup now"
<vish> it says a process is running  , but does nothing.
<vish> if you close the dialogue boxes , it just quits.
<sense> strange
<sense> vish: I'm sorry, but I don't have time to confirm it right now.
<vish> i had used it a while ago and previously it would work fine.
<sense> vish: Also, I thought sbackup was abandoned and that it was semi-forked by some other project.
<vish> sense: cool , confirm it when you have time
<vish> sense: oh! then why have it when it does not do anything :s
<vish> sense: i'm not filing the bug right now , since my system got borked , and a few things have been messed up , so not really sure if its the apps fault or my crash here..
<sense> Wouldn't know.
<sense> vish: About the print-to-$XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR thing: not sure if that is really what we want. We don't know if users will only be printing documents.
<sense> mpt: Mind if I bother you with bug #611011?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 611011 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Printing to file defaults to inappropriate folder (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611011
<vish> sense: its print to file , which prints pdf
<sense> You could also argue that $XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR is for files you've archived there, and when you've printed something you might still have to archive it.
<vish> sense: for the acid ripper bug , where are you getting that full description?
<vish> SC shows only upto"... automates the process in a number of ways:"
<sense> vish: I only have the Dutch translation available here, so I can't comment on that.
<mpt> sense, mu.
<mpt> I.e., I have no opinion on that. :-)
<sense> mpt: ok! :)
<sense> vish: You're for, I'm not sure and mpt has no opinion. What shall we decide? Is it worth changing?
<vish> sense: anything that goes blindly in Home is craziness ;) , so lets do it :)
<sense> vish: Alright, it makes kind of sense, so I'll accept the thing.
#ayatana 2010-08-05
<thorwil> does the application title ("Rhythmbox") in the new sound indicator menu have an action, or is it just a label?
<klattimer> bratsche: I heard you fixed a bunch of bugs in indicators and the fixes are around somewhere it would probably be a good idea if I can test some things with them
<klattimer> there's a bunch of bugs which I think might be fixed but it's almost impossible to tell
<klattimer> this is the gtkmenu related stuff I think
<vish> thorwil: it brings up rhythmbox
<klattimer> is there a ppa I *should* be using?
<thorwil> vish: good. that's what i would have proposed, otherwise. but i guess the track info is "dead"?
<klattimer> hi mpt did you get my suggestions regarding ibus?
<klattimer> have a chance to peruse them yet
<vish> thorwil: yeah , the track does nothing..
<mpt> klattimer, looking
<seb128> klattimer, hey
<seb128> klattimer, bratsche is probably sleeping right now, it's middle of his night, he should be up in some hours
<seb128> klattimer, I don't think there is a ppa you should be using if you are on maverick no
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> right
<seb128> maybe start on some other bugs until bratsche get up
<klattimer> need to wait for the fixes made to gtk to come down then?
<klattimer> yeah well, I've got a bunch of things i'm looking at
<seb128> I would like to clarify with him and ted what's the status on those bugs as well
<klattimer> but it's hard to see what's going to still be a problem after
<seb128> let's grab them when they wake up later on
<klattimer> :)
<seb128> well you can probably work on the rhythmbox ctrl-W for example meanwhile I guess
<seb128> davidbarth, did you review your team bugs to assign some extra ones to klattimer?
<davidbarth> seb128: i've assigned him the keyboard indicator work, but no did not assign more than that
<klattimer> I'm currently looking at the keyboard indicator stuff
<seb128> davidbarth, I though that one was blocked on appindicator to support labels?
<klattimer> I should really mark it in progress
<seb128> we had a patch for it last cycle
<seb128> did you read my comment on the bug?
<klattimer> yeha
<klattimer> just reading through the patch
<mpt> klattimer, just replied.
<klattimer> cool
<klattimer> mpt: you seem to have missed the ibus related email I sent, with the attachment of filenames which would need themed icons
<mpt> klattimer, I'm a user interface designer.
<klattimer> oh... you filed it in 'i don't care'
<klattimer> ?
<klattimer> the question is about getting the art done I suppose
<mpt> Sometimes I can tell which technical architecture is more likely to produce a good result, but I'm not an API designer or anything.
<klattimer> if we get the art done, the code is fine
<mpt> (The one time I did design an API, it was one that hopefully will never be implemented.;-)
<klattimer> but it's pointless to do the code without the art
<mpt> Ok, so if you want art organized, ivanka is the person to ask
<klattimer> right
<klattimer> I'll dig out the email and forward it
<mpt> thanks
<ivanka> mpt: what do I need to organise?
<klattimer> ivanka: email address I'll send it over
<klattimer> art for ibus icons
<klattimer> currently they're ugly
<ivanka> klattimer: ivanka@canonical.com
<klattimer> and not styleable,
<mpt> ivanka, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardMenu#Icons%20for%20layouts%20and%20input%20methods
<didrocks> ivanka: hey, who in your team should contact the telepathy guys for unity integration you talk to at GUADEC? was it done?
<klattimer> sent
<ivanka> didrocks: I was thinking David Siegel but he is at a sprint this week
<klattimer> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnomekbd/+bug/546240 appears to conflict with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardMenu#Icons%20for%20layouts%20and%20input%20methods
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 546240 in libgnomekbd (Ubuntu Lucid) "keyboard indicator doesn't use number to differenciate variants (affected: 6, heat: 52)" [Low,Fix released]
<mpt> klattimer, hence, "(This algorithm needs experimental work from a designer and programmer working together.)" :-) Hi, I'm a designer, you're a programmer.
<mpt> klattimer, so, I didn't realize that it was as simple as XX, XX2, XX3
<mpt> klattimer, where do the actual letters come from? Are they recorded for each layout, or are they generated at runtime?
<mpt> (I have "USA2" in my panel right now, but I had assumed that was pre-recorded)
<klattimer> well, I think they're tied into what's shown in the keyboard layouts
<klattimer> so probably generated at runtime
<klattimer> e.g. if you reorder them then the numbering changes
<klattimer> mpt: the previous assumption I made is not quite correct...
<mpt> klattimer, the one about the letters, or the one about the numbering?
<klattimer> it appears the whole order of the list and the connection between the current item and the displayed label become incoherent
<klattimer> when you re-order them
<klattimer> :(
<mpt> Welcome to X keyboard hell
<klattimer> e.g. I have USA and UK mac and UK added
<klattimer> if I reorder them USA becomes UK and UK mac and UK stay the same
<klattimer> but the label USA is tied to the UK layout
<klattimer> ...
<klattimer> oh dear :/
<klattimer> but anyway if I log out and back in, they layout numbering changes after a reordering
<mpt> heh
<klattimer> so it is generated on the fly
<klattimer> so in theory what we want is to be able to overlay the text atop an icon
<klattimer> ... this will be hard because of the colours of the underlying icon
<klattimer> maybe a 0.5px stroke is necessary to create a visual separation
<mpt> klattimer, what I suggest is just a plain color rectangle (using the text color), with the text overlaid in the panel color. E.g. in Ambiance it would be black letters on a white background.
<mpt> Meanwhile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KeyboardMenu?action=diff&rev2=10&rev1=9
<ivanka> hi Vish
<vish> ivanka: hey
<ivanka> vish: how's things?
<vish> ivanka: going fine , sorta :)
<vish> ivanka: looks like we are about to hit 50 bugs fixed for this cycle and there are around 20 fix committed
<vish> we need to get them uploaded before UIF ..
<vish> yup 51 !
<klattimer> davidbarth: just responded to your email
<klattimer> I really think we can do this :D
 * thorwil first replies to sender, not list, then replies on list to the wrong message. sometimes the user is the problem
<davidbarth> mpt: the "symbol containing 2 symbols" is too custom for a generic protocol like app-indicator; and we're not going to do arbitrary icons that we can't style
<davidbarth> mpt: but klattimer suggestion to have an inverted rendering for the label sounds more generic
<davidbarth> mpt: could you get otto to check the style for that inverted flag: boundaries, padding constraints; what to do when the indicator is selected with the mouse, etc.?
<klattimer> davidbarth: it was mpt's suggestion, I was just wanting to clarify
<mpt> davidbarth, those same icons need to be used for the items inside the menu, too. If you fake them using labels in the title, you won't be able to replicate them easily inside the menu.
<davidbarth> then, why we don't pre-generate them?
<mpt> davidbarth, that's fine by me. The only drawback is that they wouldn't follow the theme font, but that'd hardly be noticable.
<davidbarth> mpt: yeah, anyway they're a bit special, the label is meant to represent somehing "keyboard", not necessarily identical as what you display on the screen
<davidbarth> as -> to
<klattimer> mpt there isn't a menu currently for keyboard indicator
<klattimer> click it and it changes
<klattimer> or well, there is a right click menu
<klattimer> dur,,, missed that
<davidbarth> klattimer: then you can apply the standard guildeines
<davidbarth> for porting app. indicators
<klattimer> however there are no icons in the menu at all
<davidbarth> ie, turn the toggle behavior into a menu option
<mpt> davidbarth, sorry, I don't understand
<davidbarth> i'm sure it's on the app. indicator page
<davidbarth> mpt: i meant, the font used to represent "keys" that this keyboard indicator represents doesn't necessariliy have to be the same as the font used to "print" text on the display
<davidbarth> mpt: they are "semantically" different to me
<davidbarth> one is the font used for "output", while the keyboard indicator could use a distinct font to represent elements that are related to the input system
<davidbarth> or more simply
<davidbarth> the font used for physical labels on your keyboard is usually different from the font you're using on your screen, at least the size is different, if not the font itself
<klattimer> davidbarth: you've lost me too
<LaserJock> if I remove the Me & Messaging menus is there any harm done to indicator-session or notifications?
<mpt> davidbarth, exactly, it's not important that it be the same font.
<bratsche> Hey klattimer
<klattimer> hey
<bratsche> How's it going dude?
<klattimer> hanging in there :)
<klattimer> was wondering when these gtkmenu fixes are likely to land in maverick
<bratsche> Which fixes are these?
<klattimer> it's making testing a lot harder not knowing what does work and what doesn't
<klattimer> various signal issues related to bluetooth and others
<bratsche> Oh right.. I think sense made this patch yesterday.
<sense> Any problems?
<bratsche> https://code.launchpad.net/~sense/gtk/ubuntu/+merge/31617
<bratsche> No, I think we just need to get it into a place where klattimer can use it.  So we need to get it into a PPA until we can get it in Meerkat.
<bratsche> seb128, can we put this in the desktop PPA since that's where you were putting my other patches?
<seb128> hey bratsche
<seb128> yes, sure
<sense> good
<seb128> bratsche, does anybody plan to try to get that one upstream?
<seb128> sense, thanks for your work on that
<seb128> does it fix any current open bug? just for changelog reference
<sense> seb128: You're welcome!
<bratsche> Since it's menu related maybe it would be better if someone other than me tries. :)
<sense> seb128: it partially fixes the bug that prevented me from writing an AppInd for Deluge.
<seb128> the bug is listed on the review page so ignore that question ;-)
<sense> good
<sense> seb128: next step is to fix the AppInd part: i.e. make it use the correct signal
<seb128> sense, since you wrote it, can you send it to GNOME as well?
<sense> seb128: Sure.
<seb128> thanks
<sense> I hope to be able to fix the AppInd part of the bug today as well, so klattimer has actually something working.
<seb128> nice
<sense> tomorrow morning I'll be leaving for a two weeks holiday, you see. ;)
<seb128> enjoy your holidays!
<sense> thanks
<bratsche> Nice.
<bratsche> sense: I'd recommend not linking up to Ubuntu bugs when you file it upstream.
<sense> bratsche: Why?
<bratsche> Just post a bug saying you want to be able to find out when submenus are being attached and add a patch.
<sense> ok
<bratsche> sense: Just my experience in posting bugs to upstream since I joined Canonical. :)
<sense> aw
<sense> Will do it!
<bratsche> You can do it however you like, this is just my suggestion. :)
<klattimer> well this all sounds dandy
<klattimer> what's the ppa address?
<bratsche> I think it's this one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<Cimi_> MacSlow: raico blur rocks ;)
<Cimi_> I'm adding blur capabilities in murrine
<Cimi_> the new theme will rock
<MacSlow> Cimi_, the power of OpenSource :)))
<MacSlow> Cimi_, glad you like it!
<bratsche> Cimi_: Do you have the desktop PPA installed?
<Cimi_> bratsche: I'm in lucid now
<davidbarth> klattimer: hey, is all clarified btw now on app. indicator? ie the pre-generation of icons (for both radiance and ambiance btw)?
<davidbarth> klattimer: ping me if there is still something that is blocking
<sense> jcastro: I won't be able to finish the bug. I'm stuck at the segfault issue and have a few other things I want to do today. I've attached the code I've got so far to bug #608219 and bug #584669, together with some instructions.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608219 in Application Indicators "Submenus not added when done so with Glade (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608219
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 584669 in deluge (Ubuntu) "indicator for deluge (affected: 5, heat: 30)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584669
<davidbarth> klattimer: i haven't been able to triage more tasks for you today yet
<jcastro> sense: ok I'll send those along to klattimer
<jcastro> thanks for your work on them!
<sense> Thank you for looking after them!
<jcastro> davidbarth: is there a group I can be put in to enable assigning bugs to klattimer for ayatana-related gear?
<jcastro> that way I don't have to ask you for each one
<davidbarth> jcastro: let me check that, but yeah, that'd be cool, because i'm sprinting this week, and next week as well so that won't really help
#ayatana 2010-08-06
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: Hi Iain. I failed to mention (and forgot myself) that aquarius is away for a week and will be back on Monday.
<iainfarrell> mkarnicki: ahh thanks for letting me know
<mkarnicki> iainfarrell: funny thing, it's just that I thought it was that last Monday. So I'm sorry, we should expect he's response in few days.
<iainfarrell> mkarnicki: ok :)
<mkarnicki> :)
<thorwil> mpt: hi! have you considered to show player windows in the sound menu as if they were sub-menus? that is, hovering the Rhythmbox item would make its window appear flush to the left of the menu
 * thorwil thinks along interface duplication avoidance
<mpt> thorwil, do you mean a thumbnail of the window? Like Dialog Launchers in Office 12? http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jensenh/archive/2005/12/02/499371.aspx
<thorwil> mpt: no, full window. of course to make that nice, player windows should be low-fat. should be anyway
<klattimer> ivanka: will those icons be a problem?
#ayatana 2010-08-08
<atrus> this a reasonably place to ask about unity? i've installed the ppa, and selected it in gdm, but i just got the regular gnome session
<LucidFox> I've fixed a bug in the Liferea messaging indicator, anyone want to sponsor the debdiff?
<LucidFox> bug #609827
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 609827 in liferea (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator does not correctly fall back to tray icon (affected: 1, heat: 14)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609827
#ayatana 2011-08-01
<bones_> i am new to ubuntu dev and wanted to start by fixing a typo in a package.  has anyone got a few minutes to answer a couple of questions?
<didrocks> good morning
<ruhil> in unity what is BamfLauncherIcon?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<fhd> Hi. I've created a small Unity 2D patch, and to do so, I had to somehow kill the original launcher, and keep it dead
<fhd> I did that by renaming /usr/bin/unity-2d-launcher. I presume there is a better way?
<kicsyromy> Hello everyone! I'm not sure I'm in the right channel. I want to ask a question regarding application indicator development.
<thumper> kicsyromy: yeah, I think this is the right channel
<ephan> kicsyromy, go ahead
<kicsyromy> hey
<kicsyromy> sorry i was afk
<kicsyromy> i want to add a slider widget to an appindicator
<ephan> Like the Sound Applet one?
<kicsyromy> this is what i have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656278/ tthe problem is that it dowsnt show in the indicator menu it only shows a minus sign
<kicsyromy> yeah like the one in the sond menu
<kicsyromy> ive used libido for the scale widget
<kicsyromy> any toughts? :D I'm really stuck an have no ideea what to do :-S
<Trevinho> fhd: I guess it's re-launched by dbus monitor, so you can just edit the related service file not to exec it automatically
<ephan> Just tested ubuntu 11.10
<andyrock> good morning
<ephan> hello andyrock, just back from testing Ubuntu 11.10
<andyrock> ephan, cool... report as many bugs as possible
<ephan> andyrock, indeed I must report all the ones I find when I boot it for testing later
<andyrock> ephan, try to solve unity bitesize bug too... :)
<ephan> andyrock, I couldn't get internet on Ubuntu 11.10, so I couldn't install Unity
<ephan> I could only log in as guest from the Daily Build (running live)
<ephan> from USB Drive
<ephan> Actually Ubuntu 11.04 is bugging right now, I can't use the mouse, let me reboot
<andyrock> ephan, what do you mean for "i couldn't get internet on Ubuntu..."? i'm not American/English :)
<fhd> Trevinho: Thanks, I'll have a look.
<ephan> bakc
<fhd> I've asked this before, but didn't get a definite answer yet: If I create a merge proposal for Unity 2D on Launchpad, will someone review it in any case or do I have to add reviewers manually (as with Google projects)?
<Amaranth> fhd: You can specify a preference but it emails everyone in the unity-2d team
<andyrock> ephan, what do you mean for "i couldn't get internet on Ubuntu..."? i'm not American
<fhd> Amaranth: Ah, that's a definite answer, thanks :)
<ephan> andyrock, netierh am I XD What I mean is, I couldn't connect to the Internet using Ubuntu 11.10
<ephan> I ran live from USB Drive and logged in as guest, it requested a password for guest to connect to the internet
<ephan> And due to that, i couldn't branch Unity and try to compile
<andyrock> ephan, ah ok...
<ruhil> hey all
<ephan> hey ruhil
<ruhil> i was reading the source code of unity but could not understand what "BamfLauncherIcon" could mean
<ephan> Bamf is the library libbafm, but what is that, a class, a file?
<ruhil> a class defined in a file of same name
<andyrock> ruhil, a banflaunchericon is an icon of an application
<andyrock> *bamf
<andyrock> ruhil, a device icon is a DeviceLauncherIcon
<andyrock> ruhil, a place/lense icon is a PlaceLauncherIcon
<ruhil> yeah i figured them out
<ruhil> but is there any full form related to  bamf?
<ruhil> like "bfb" means "Big Freaking Button"
<ephan> Hm, just reading the file
<ephan> Basically, it defines how the icon should be depending on what the application state is, I guess. Am I right?
<andyrock> ruhil, bamf stands for Bamf Applications Matching Framework
<ruhil> ephan, yeah :)
<ruhil> andyrock, how can full form of bamf can contain "b" for bamf?
<andyrock> ruhil, something like GNU = "Gnu is not unix" :)
<ruhil> i didn't know that , lol
<andyrock> ruhil, let me remember the exact word to describe it :)
<andyrock> ruhil, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recursive_acronym
<ephan> "<andyrock> ruhil, something like GNU = "Gnu is not unix" :)" haha
<ephan> I'll add Bafm to that Wikipedia page
<ephan> Done
<ruhil> ephan, you made a mistake "Bafm - Bamf Applications Matching Framework"
<ephan> oops
<ruhil> aah i corrected it
<ephan> thanks ruhil
<ruhil> ephan, :)
<ephan> I actually looked for the file in the folder for "Bafm" too, I guess it's the way I type
<ephan> Does Unity for GNOME 3 also use javascript for plugins? Hum
<RAOF> ephan: No.
<ephan> Thanks RAOF
<RAOF> It is itself a compiz plugin.
<ephan> Indeed, hence it doesn't make sense writing plugins for plugins.
<njpatel> ephan, not just that, but we'd rather not have plugins inside the window manager process. You can talk to most (all?) the Unity APIs through the gobject-introspection infrastructure, though
<david__> Unity just crashed, I'm using the terminal from Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ephan_> What should I try? unity -reset ?
<ephan_> Or just reboot and I'm sure it'll be fine after it
<ephan> sigh resetting fixed it
<andyrock> smspillaz, around?
<smspillaz> andyrock: yeah, but I'm kind of busy right now. What's up?
<andyrock> smspillaz, don't worry if you are busy... sorry! i'll ping you another time
<smspillaz> it's fine, just braindump and I'll answer at some point :)
<andyrock> smspillaz, compiz uses extern "C" function to get vtable (and it's fine i know) but it doesn'use extern "C" function to delete vtable
<andyrock> smspillaz, i know it's not always a problem, but...
<smspillaz> andyrock: why would that be a problme?
<smspillaz> *problem
<smspillaz> (I haven't dealt with this part of the code before, so I'd be interested to know)
<andyrock> smspillaz, a lot of books/tutorial do not recommend it, after all if the class overloads new and delete operators....
<andyrock> but it's a bad programming IMHO
<smspillaz> andyrock: overloading new and delete is forbidden in the coding guidelines iirc
<smspillaz> andyrock: I believe that doing things in an extern "C" { } like that only prevents symbol mangling
<smspillaz> that's when declaring new functions
<smspillaz> or objects
<andyrock> smspillaz, i know...
<smspillaz> so the reason that's in an extern "C" is because dlopen needs to find the ("getCompPluginVTable20090315_name") symbol
<andyrock> smspillaz, ok thx sorry for the apologize for the inconvenience
<andyrock> smspillaz, because c++ is not c i know :)
<smspillaz> andyrock: np
<smspillaz> andyrock: btw, I have a persistent nick on irc, so if you poke me and I don't reply its best to shoot me an email in case you log of
<smspillaz> *off
<andyrock> smspillaz, okok... thx
<kenvandine> te
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<mterry> Cimi_, hello!  Has Robert Ancell talked to you about a unity greeter theme for LightDM?
<Cimi_> mterry: no
<mterry> Cimi_, I have this note in a list of tasks he wrote that needed to be done: "Fixing up the theming in unity-greeter, probably just need to ask Cimi to make a theme.  The important part is the transparent menubar."
<mterry> Cimi_, I don't know if that's enough to go on.  Maybe email Robert?
<Cimi_> mterry: he should mail me :-)
<Cimi_> mterry: that was not in my list
<mterry> Cimi_, well, he's away on vacation/conference time, so he may not mail you shortly.  But ACK
<mterry> Cimi_, if in a couple weeks he does email you, is there room in your schedule for such a thing?
<Cimi_> mterry: IIRC, we will both attend the desktop summit. So we can chat in person
<mterry> Cimi_, oh, great!  OK, that'll sort that then.  I'll email him to remind him to seek you out
<DBO> Trevinho, present?
<andyrock> njpatel, if you want i can port other tets to gtest
<njpatel> andyrock, that would be awesome, we could get rid of the glib tester stuff once and for all!
<andyrock> since i want to work on unity dnd, but nux dnd is broken :(
<njpatel> andyrock, will try and get nux DND fixed this week, as we need it for dash stuff too
<andyrock> njpatel, ok...
<API> lamalex, hi, in the end, do you prefer if I search for a different reviewer for this branch: ?
<API> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/a11y-further-places-review
<lamalex> no, i'll review it now- is it actually ready? didn't you make some changes before?
<lamalex> API, ^
<API> lamalex, hmm no ;)
<API> the last change that I made
<API> was just to solve some conflicts on merge
<API> last week
<API> but I have just merged now
<API> and merged fine
<lamalex> ok, reviewing NOW
<API> lamalex, ok thanks
<lamalex> API, can you run the formatter over your code and push a new rev
<lamalex> the style is all off
<API> lamalex, hmmm, I think that it is just the format that those files already had
<API> I mean that it is following current style for all the a11y files
<lamalex> ok
<API> so probably the best option would apply it in this commit, and then fix the style for
<API> all the a11y files
<lamalex> yah, i forgot that would totally screw the diff :P
<Trevinho> DBO: I'm here right now!
<DBO> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fix-690143/+merge/69849
<API> lamalex, btw, are you talking about ./tools/astyle-formatter?
<API> right?
<API> it seems somewhat new, as this seems a new tool for me
<lamalex> tools/apply_unity blah blah
<lamalex> yah
<API> ah ok, the apply formatter
<API> so, thats the plan? merge this branch and then fix the style in a different merge proposal?
<Trevinho> DBO: yes, I saw that... I should merge with trunk and retry
<Trevinho> in my branch it works fine
<DBO> sorry :/
<Trevinho> No problem DBO
<Trevinho> DBO: about the bug https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/laucher-edge-reveal-revisited/+merge/69701
<Trevinho> sorry, the branch
<Trevinho> do you also want the 1px thing (that I mentioned in the merge request?)
<Trevinho> Also if I know that this could be temporary too
<andyrock> DBO Trevinho i think the conflicts are caused by "pulse trash" branch
<API> lamalex, so, thats the plan? merge this branch and then fix the style in a different merge proposal?
<lamalex> yah
<Trevinho> Ah, ok... thankyou andyrock
<API> lamalex, ok, I will wait for your approval on that merge proposal then
<andyrock> Trevinho, yw
<lamalex> API, reviewed with 1 small cmment
<API> lamalex, ok, thanks, looking
<Trevinho> Mh, andyrock I gave a look to the pulse branch
<Trevinho> but it shouldn't matter
<API> lamalex, I don't understand that comment, I added other g_debug in other functions, why that debug is different?
<lamalex> ah i just didn't note them
<lamalex> goes for all of them
<lamalex> they're kind of useless when not developing
<lamalex> should scrap them
<API> lamalex, hmm, but this is the reason I used g_debug instead of g_printf
<API> you can deactivate g_debug on release
<andyrock> Trevinho, bho
<andyrock> 151	       result = backlight_strength;
<andyrock> 152	       if (_backlight_mode == BACKLIGHT_ALWAYS_ON)
<andyrock> 153	         result *= CLAMP(running_progress + IconStartingPulseValue(icon, current), 0.0f, 1.0f);
<andyrock> 154	-      else if (_backlight_mode == BACKLIGHT_NORMAL)
<andyrock> 155	+      else if (IsBackLightModeToggles())
<andyrock> 156	         result += (BACKLIGHT_STRENGTH - result) * (1.0f - IconStartingPulseValue(icon, current));
<andyrock> 157	       else
<andyrock> this stuff maybe, but i'm not sure... btw they should be only text conflict
<andyrock> *s
<Trevinho> Mh, andyrock don't flood :D
<Trevinho> however I've to check...
<lamalex> API, yah but it's just noise basically, it's essentially just a trace, gdb can tell you the same thing + more
<API> lamalex, ok, not a big deal anyway
<API> taking into account that there are more g_debug
<API> on other places of a11y code
<API> what about remove all them on that style review?
<API> lamalex, ^
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> works for me
<lamalex> do you have push access to trunk
<Trevinho> Am I the only who can't compile the latest unity?
<Amaranth> hmm, did someone forget to bzr add a file?
<Amaranth> seems unity-misc/gnome-bg-slideshow.h is missing
<lamalex> Amaranth, you need unity-misc from trunk
<Amaranth> oh, that's a separate thing?
<lamalex> yeah
<Amaranth> hrm
<lamalex> bzr branch lp:unity-misc
<lamalex> API, do you  have trunk access?
<andyrock> Trevinho, which kind of error do you get?
<Amaranth> lamalex: well that failed but I'll look around
<API> lamalex, well yes, I already merged branches
<API> I suppose that people didn't revoke my trunk access ;=
<API> ;=)
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> yah i was just cheking, i wasn't sure
<API> lamalex, I will merge this then, thanks again
<jono> are bugs against indicators filed against indicator-applet?
<jono> I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/819398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 819398 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Skype has no indicator and no way of accessing the window" [Undecided,New]
<Amaranth> speaking of noise, any plans to make unity stop spewing loads of stuff while running?
<Trevinho> jono: skype doesn't use an indicator
<Trevinho> but the systray
<jono> Trevinho, it does now
<Trevinho> ah, ok... :)
<jono> well, it's menu is rendered as an indicator
<Trevinho> I didn't upgrade it in Oneiric
<jono> I think the new indicator API can render notification apps as indicators
<Amaranth> Trevinho: btw, did you try to ping me the other day?
<jono> Trevinho, yeah, it is pretty cool :-)
<jcastro> Trevinho: link me up to your membership application!
<ephan> Let's not call it systray will we? XD
<Trevinho> Amaranth: yes, I needed some help with compiz
<Amaranth> oh?
<Trevinho> but then I found what I was missing
<Amaranth> hehe
<Trevinho> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Treviño ;)
<Amaranth> arg, can't wait until I don't have to keep trying to sync all of this stuff
<Trevinho> jono, about skype I don't know if that's something related to qt more than to libindicator...
<Amaranth> hmm, seems the build is broken
<Amaranth> /home/travis/Projects/gles/unity/plugins/unityshell/src/DesktopLauncherIcon.cpp:54:29: error: ‘class WindowManager’ has no member named ‘ShowDesktop’
<Amaranth> either that or I've done something wrong while doing a merge but I don't think I've ever touched that file
<jono> Trevinho, it may indeed be
<Trevinho> jono: I also was thinking to do something to get better indicator support for standard gtk apps using a systray, but the way it works in gtk could lead to unworking indicators at all...
<Amaranth> that was indeed a glitch with a merge
<Amaranth> oh, *facepalm*
<Amaranth> I was fixing things up between BASE and THIS instead of OTHER and THIS
<jono> Trevinho, yeah, I that could be awesome
<jono> I would have thought providing support for it could be workable
<jono> it seems Qt is doing that
<Trevinho> jono: the fact is that in gtk a systray can have both a menu associated and any other action over it
<Trevinho> So we can't ever know what is doing an app with is systray icon
<jono> Trevinho, ahhh of course, good point
<Trevinho> (is was his, of course! :P)
<Trevinho> or its, better :P
<Trevinho> jcastro: thank you for your support! ;)
<njpatel> Trevinho, added one too :)
<Trevinho> Thank you njpatel ;)
<njpatel> Trevinho, no worries, dude, it's the least you deserve
<Trevinho> :)
<ephan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/692462 Why did I get this as email?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 692462 in unity "unity confused with chromium web apps" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ephan> Ah it was andy :P Thanks
<Trevinho> DBO around?
<Andy80> hi all
<ephan> hey Andy80
<API> lamalex, I have just created this branch:
<API> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/a11y-code-style-review/+merge/70051
<API> anyway after thinking it a little
<API> not sure if requires a review as it should be really safe
<lamalex> yah, should be ok just to push it, just make sure it compiles and give the diff a quick read through
<API> just g_debug removal and a call to apply_unity_formatting.sh
<API> lamalex, I already tested it
<API> so I will make a read to the diff and push it
<API> lamalex, thanks
<andyrock> Trevinho, around?
<ephan> andyrock, I saw that bug you sent me
<andyrock> ephan, which bug? :) my memory is not to long.. you know
<andyrock> *too
<ephan> the one with getting the gnome-applet icons
<andyrock> ephan, are you sure it was me?
<ephan> Are you Didier Roche?
<Trevinho> Yes andyrock
<ephan> ahhhh I get it now
<andyrock> ephan, no.... i am andyrock (Andrea Azzarone)
<ephan> I received the email because I'm not part of "Unity Community Hackers"
<ephan> Sorry
<ephan> i'm now*
<ephan> I was wondering why I'd received a bug notification
<ephan> Sorry about that andyrock
<andyrock> ephan, btw didier roche is didrock
<andyrock> *didrocks
<thumper> morning
<Andy80> thumper: good night :)
<thumper> :)
#ayatana 2011-08-02
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> smspillaz: Around?  Do you take compiz merge requests from launchpad?
<smspillaz> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> smspillaz: Anything I need to do other than have you set as a reviewer?  (I'm patch-piloting https://code.launchpad.net/~hypodermia/ubuntu/oneiric/compiz/fix-for-bug-301174/+merge/64632 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 64632 in mga-vid (Ubuntu) "mga-vid-source fails to compile" [Undecided,Fix released]
<RAOF> Heh.  Poor, confused ubot5 :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: ah that one
<smspillaz> RAOF: yeah, I'll ACK it
<smspillaz> (I approved this long ago but never got around to merging it)
<RAOF> I've got something I'd like fixed in it ;)
<smspillaz> oh ok
<smspillaz> hit me
<RAOF> It should use an event sound from http://0pointer.de/public/sound-naming-spec.html rather than manually specifying a filename.  That way, sound themes will actually work.
<RAOF> Also, it becomes simpler.  Bonus!
<RAOF> (I'd suggest bell-window-system)
<RAOF> Ah.  Alternatively, that spec could be a pack of lies, and there not actually _be_ a bell-window-system.  Superlative.  There is, however, a bell.  So the not-manually-specifying-a-filename thing stands.
<RAOF> Ah, again no.  bell-window-system should alledgedly fall back to just “bell”
<RAOF> smspillaz: Anyway, the summary is: don't specify a filename, so that it respects the system sound theme :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: ah, ok
<RAOF> Note: this advice may need actual, you know, _testing_
<smspillaz> that doesn't exist in compizland
<RAOF> But if everything works as advertised, that's what should happen!
<smspillaz> RAOF: so we need to specify bell-window-system
<smspillaz> and instead of CA_PROP_MEDIA_FILENAME ...
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> And instead of CA_PROP_MEDIA_FILENAME, you *don't* specify CA_PROP_MEDIA_FILENAME, and libcanberra looks it up in the sound theme.
<smspillaz> I hope canberra uses gtkdoc ...
<RAOF> Why, yes it does.
<RAOF> http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/gtkdoc/libcanberra-canberra.html#CA-PROP-EVENT-ID:CAPS
<smspillaz> oh I see
<smspillaz> I think that the filename is actually inteded to be an override
<smspillaz> so I might just check for filename size
<RAOF> Is there a desperate need for compiz's sounds to be configured differently to the sound theme?
<RAOF> Hm.  Actually, the gtkdoc doesn't make it clear whether or CA_PROP_EVENT_ID *overrides* CA_PROP_MEDIA_FILENAME…
<RAOF> I guess empirical testing may be in order.  Worse than a superfluous configuration option is a superfluous configuration option that *doesn't even work* :)
<RAOF> smspillaz: So, it's possible my concern is actually ‘the option to set the bell sound filename doesn't work’ :)
<RAOF> Either it works, and compiz won't follow the sound theme, or it doesn't, and compiz gains a non-functional option.  Score!
<smspillaz> RAOF: we just don't se CA_PROP_MEDIA_FILENAME if mFilename is empty
<RAOF> smspillaz: And you may need to *not* set CA_PROP_EVENT_ID if mFilename is not empty.  http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/gtkdoc/libcanberra-canberra.html#ca-context-play suggests that it'll override MEDIA_FILENAME.
<RAOF> But relying on this crazy documentation thing is probably a bit ambitious.  There should be actual testing to confirm that libcanberra works that way.
<RAOF> And I suspect that this testing could be asked of our intrepid branch submitterc.
<RAOF> Shall I paste this IRC snippet in as a review comment?
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> I'll probably just fix it myself though
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll add that :)
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> Kaleo: hey, FYI bug #817896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817896 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Oneiric) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QDeclarativePropertyPrivate::initProperty()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817896
<didrocks> Kaleo: 10:06:22       jibel | on a fresh install, login to Unity-2d and click on the launcher in
<didrocks> this is before yesterday's version though
<didrocks> jibel: let's wait for Kaleo to show up :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I'm here :)
<stylesen> njpatel: ping
<njpatel> stylesen, pong
<stylesen> njpatel: private message?
<njpatel> sure
<Amaranth> hmm, nux seems to think all of its .tga files are invalid
<Amaranth> WARN  2011-08-02 09:38:29 nux.image GdkGraphics.cpp:80 No pixbuf loaded
<Amaranth> ERROR 2011-08-02 09:38:29 nux.image GdkGraphics.cpp:68 Failed to load image '/home/travis/bin/compiz/share/nux/1.0/UITextures/TriangleLeft.tga': Icon has zero width
<didrocks> Amaranth: yeah, I got that as well, please report it! didn't have time to report it already
<Andy80> hi all
<ephan> hey Andy80
<Andy80> hi ephan
<lucazade> didrocks, I've seen you confirmed bug 818778 .. if need any info i'm here :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 818778 in unity (Ubuntu) "Wrong resolution for unity interface (Intel GMA500 / EMGD drivers)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818778
<didrocks> lucazade: my script certainly confirmed it for me TBH (it syncs the status when someone else confirmed it) :-)
<didrocks> lucazade: but you can ping people here, not sure about that card (it's pulsebo, isn't it?), you should talk about it with jaytaoko when he's around
<lucazade> didrocks, ok.. yes it is poulsbo
<lucazade> didrocks, I'll ping jaytaoko then
<didrocks> he's there in the us time generally
<lucazade> didrocks, perfect, good to know
<lucazade> didrocks, last thing.. bug 808849 is fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 808849 in unity-2d "Bold fonts in global menubar" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808849
<didrocks> lucazade: indeed, thanks! marking as such!
<Amaranth> didrocks: will try to fix it instead, blocking me right now
<Amaranth> gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file is failing
<andyrock> good morning
<andyrock> unity-panel-service not found... suggestions?
<didrocks> lucazade: the global menu isn't in fact
<didrocks> lucazade: look at the title in unity-2d
<mnieper__> Hi... I am experiencing a Unity problem on an LTSP fat client. When I log in ldm, only nautilus and compiz are being started when I select the "Ubuntu" session. Afterwards I have to add the rest of Unity by running "unity" in a terminal.
<mnieper__> The funny thing is that everything works with the "Classic Gnome" session, even in 3D.
<Amaranth> hmm, I didn't know windows .ico files were the TGA format
<Amaranth> gdk-pixbuf is trying to load the tgas with its ico loader
<Amaranth> didrocks: Do you know why some of the tga files have RLE and some don't?
<Amaranth> The ones with RLE load fine, the ones without go through gdk-pixbuf's ico loader for some reason
<didrocks> Amaranth: not really, should be a question for the nux guys
<didrocks> or maybe thumper as well
<didrocks> he made some work there
<Amaranth> didrocks: the nux guys being DBO and jaytaoko?
 * Amaranth misses the times when DBO didn't sleep
<didrocks> Amaranth: indeed
<Cimi_> hey seb
<Amaranth> didrocks: So it looks like my choices are to fix gdk-pixbuf or compress all of the tga files since the compressed ones work
<Amaranth> Going to decide on compressing
<didrocks> Amaranth: I would go for compression :)
<didrocks> yeah!
<andyrock> didrocks, unity-panel-service non found... suggestions?
<didrocks> andyrock: unity-services package is installed?
<andyrock> didrocks, yes... and /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service exist
<andyrock> *exists
<didrocks> andyrock: check if you have a local version installed
<didrocks> andyrock: like a .service file starting a local one
<andyrock> and /usr/share/dbus-1/services/... is ok
<didrocks> andyrock: in local?
<andyrock> didrocks, let me check
<Amaranth> didrocks: Or I could convert them all to PNG and reduce the size rather dramatically
<andyrock> didrocks,  I always installed unity using as prefix /usr
<andyrock> didrocks, i don't like /opt/unity :)
<didrocks> andyrock: dunno then, if you don't have anything in /ussr/local… try starting it by hand for now at least
<didrocks> Amaranth: talk maybe with jaytaoko before doing it?
<Amaranth> didrocks: i guess so
<Amaranth> otherwise it looks like only the gimp knows how to save RLE targa files
<Amaranth> so I'll need to manually open all of these in the gimp and resave them
<lucazade> didrocks, I see the font issue in title in unity-2d
<didrocks> lucazade: yeah,same here, so not fixed
<lucazade> didrocks, yes, not fixed :)
<andyrock> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723866 for unity is marked as confirmed, but the problem is not unity, but unity files place
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 723866 in unity "Dash file Lens – Rename “Favourite Folders” category header to “Folders”" [Low,Confirmed]
<andyrock> and for unity file place it is marked as fix commited
<andyrock> so this bug is a little messy...
<didrocks> andyrock: seems to be fix committed only, not released, right ?
<didrocks> andyrock: unity can be see there as "master task", but as someone opened a downstream task, it's not considered as such
<andyrock> yes... someone should release a new  0.5.46-0ubuntu(7)
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, I'm just rollback the bug status then
<andyrock> didrocks, thx
<ephan> Why are people using systray for the notification applet? It's not like the process is called systray.exe
<njpatel> ephan, some people are just used to that (i.e. me)
<njpatel> also, it's much shorter than "notification area"
<ephan> notification applet, that's not the correct way either, it's indicator applet. either way, it's sad people are using the Windows name in my opinion, but what can be done XD
<njpatel> ephan, oh, they are using it for the indicators?!
<njpatel> that's Not Cool. :)
<ephan> yeah i've seen systray being used for the Indicator Applet of Ubuntu a few times in Launchpad
<njpatel> urgh
<ephan> Well, IIRC Microsoft invented the Notificion Area some years ago, but the process was called "systray.exe". So people started using "system tray" for it.    Now ubuntu implemented this and people call it systray, Not Cool
<om26er> latest update broke unity on my intel system works fine with nvidia, it does not start anymore. compiz without unity words fine
<ephan> report it
<ephan> bugs.launchpad.net/unity
<om26er> ephan, no .crash file is created
<ephan> That doesn't mean the bug can't be reported
<om26er> ephan, saying "unity does not start" in a bug report is quite useless I believe
<ephan> There's a lot of information you can give besides the .crash fiel
<ephan> And just as useless it may be to make a bug saying "unity does not start", it's even more useless to join the channel to say that
<om26er> ephan, no its not useless to say it here, atleast I don't think so.
<ephan> I didn't say it was useless.
<ephan> However, there are more changes the bug will be fixed if you report it
<ephan> the right way.
<andyrock> ephan, om26er is one of the most important unity contributors regarding unity bug :)
<didrocks> ephan: you should maybe know that om26er is doing some huge ubuntu triaging work for the past few years and I totally trust him for that task and his opinion is something worth reporting or not
<andyrock> didrocks, don't copy me :)
<didrocks> andyrock: I typed a too long sentence! :-)
<andyrock> om26er, btw you builded unity from sources?
<didrocks> om26er: can it be: https://launchpad.net/bugs/819727 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 819727 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[Intel 945GME] Compiz crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]
<ephan> om26er, then please tell us what U
<ephan> ack
<om26er> andyrock, its from repos
<ephan> i'm so being ninja'd
<om26er> just to check if there was nothing wrong locally i reinstalled todays oneiric build
<andyrock> om26er, mmm ok...
<om26er>  didrocks yes its seems thats the bug
<didrocks> om26er: can you se that with jibel?
<didrocks> njpatel: ^^
<didrocks> see*
<ephan> om26er, sorry if my response was inadequate. I pictured you as yet another regular ubuntu user who had a bug. I thought this because you didn't mention your Ubuntu version, I thought it was "latest update of 11.04 broke my system". But it seems you were building from source, the latest version of Unity for Ubuntu 11.10. So I see, it is adequate to post it here, as you know for a long time. Sorry :$
 * om26er_ lost power :/
<jibel> didrocks, Omega could bug 819739 be the same than brendan, also session fails to start on my test netbook after applying latest updates
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 819739 could not be found
<jibel> bug 819739
<didrocks> jibel: what do you mean "after applygin latest updates"?
<didrocks> jibel: the latest iso + latest updates,
<didrocks> njpatel: seems a jaytaoko's issue ^
<jibel> didrocks, not latest iso, I updated compiz/nux/unity to the version you pushed last night
<didrocks> jibel: ok, let's wait for jaytaoko's and njpatel's to answer there
<didrocks> seems the shader doesn't wok on intel
<jibel> I get the same trace on my netbook. So if you need guinea pigs, count me in.
<didrocks> dbarth: FYI ^
<jaytaoko> jibel: hello
<jibel> Hey jaytaoko
<jaytaoko> jibel: I have enable all system that supports it to use the GLSL shader code path, but there could be some special cases to handle
<jaytaoko> jibel: can you paste the glxinfo and lspci of your system that fails?
<jibel> jaytaoko, http://paste.ubuntu.com/657156/
<jaytaoko> jibel: thanks
<didrocks> njpatel: jaytaoko: can rev 402 be the cause?
<didrocks> there are some shader's "mem leak fixes"
<didrocks> didn't see any other shader's code changes
<jaytaoko> jibel: I see that your system supports opengl 1.4, it also reports that it supports GLSL shaders (GL_ARB_vertex_shader and GL_ARB_fragment_shader). But it does not report that it supports a shader language version. No string with "OpenGL shading language version string". So something is off with the driver report I believe...
<jaytaoko> didrocks: it is rev 401.
<jaytaoko> didrocks: the code is ok, but it looks that some systems incorrectly reports supports for GLSL shaders... Or maybe it is because the driver are still being worked out...
<didrocks> jaytaoko: one of the issue is that this intel card is the most popular netbook one
<jaytaoko> didrocks: but its report of opengl capability seems off...
<didrocks> jaytaoko: time for a workaround then?
<jaytaoko> didrocks: jibel: I believe I have a fix for this... I will push in a few minutes...
<Andy80> a question that could be OT, so please if you can point me to the right person/channel it would be apreciated. Let's suppose a quite famous company would like to develop and distribute a game trough Ubuntu Software Center... who should contact exactly?
<mnieper__> Does anyone know by chance where gdm selects the "unity" profile of compiz when I ask for a unity session?
<mnieper__> Due to some error here, the Standard profile (which does not include the unity plugin) is always loaded regardless of session.
<mnieper__> (In case this is the wrong channel to ask these kind of questions do you happen to know where I could ask?)
<om26er> mnieper__, #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 might be more related I believe
<om26er> HarryHaaren, Hi
<om26er> HarryHaaren, you closed bug 778082 without any reason, seems like a valid bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 778082 in unity (Ubuntu) "Sidebar display issue after system wake up " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778082
<HarryHaaren> om26er, I'll check which it is now, one sec
<HarryHaaren> om26er, yes Its a duplicate of another, should have been marked as dup but that didn't happen, will do now
<om26er> HarryHaaren, ah, ok ;)
<Trevinho> Andy80: try ask to Canonical guys...
<Andy80> Trevinho: yeah thanks, I'll make sure both parts will get in touch :)
<API> didrocks, one question, does this:
<API> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/compiz/+bug/724093
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 724093 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "unity-window-decorator: When switching between windows, Orca does not speak the title of the focused window." [High,Triaged]
<API> still applies?
<API> AFAIK, alt-tab is being
<didrocks> API: not sure, better to ask to smspillaz
<API> implemented on Unity itself,
<didrocks> or TheMuso
<API> smspillaz, ^
<API> TheMuso, ^
<didrocks> om26er_: thanks for confirming the fix :)
<smspillaz> API: we'll implement atk support in the new switcher
<om26er_> didrocks, happy to ;)
<smspillaz> it's broken in the old one and I haven't yet had the time to fix it
<API> smspillaz, so that bug doesn't apply anymore, right?
<smspillaz> API: yes and no
<smspillaz> API: it needs to be fixed in compiz proper
<wellark> hi
<API> smspillaz, in compiz? I thought that new alt-tab was a unity thing
<wellark> just hit a reproducable bug in unity-window-decorator on oneiric
<wellark> trying to get gdb backtrace right now
<smspillaz> wellark: I'm currently rewriting that ... but what is it?
<wellark> smspillaz: I opened VLC's "Convert / Export" dialog
<wellark> and that crashes uwd
<wellark> and the dialog shows empty
<smspillaz> wellark: sounds like some other application is not setting the wm_transient_for property correctly :(
<smspillaz> we'll have to handle that case I guess
<wellark> and as long as the dialog is open uwd will crash every time it's launched
<API> didrocks, one question, what means "NULL project", I'm doing some triagging of the a11y bugs and this:
<API> https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/702672
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 702672 in NULL Project "NuxUtilAccessible requires to implement support to key event listeners" [Undecided,New]
<wellark> backtrace in a bit
<API> is still open due that NULL project, but was fixed a long time ago
<didrocks> API: Null project is a way to remove a project from a bug
<didrocks> API: it's a dummy one
<API> didrocks,  so it is normal if that bug is still open due the dummy project, in spite of being solved on unity?
<didrocks> API: yeah, please put it as Fix released
<API> didrocks, on the NULL projecT?
<didrocks> API: right
<API> didrocks, ok, done, thanks
<didrocks> API: it's a dummy launchpad project, but still a project :)
<didrocks> API: thanks!
<didrocks> there is NULL2, NULL3 ;)
<wellark> smspillaz: double unref(), maybe?  http://pastebin.com/z5n6Jg5P
<wellark> that backtrace isn't much of use
<smspillaz> wellark: these things are often race conditions
<smspillaz> wellark: hopefully you won't see that crash with my rewritten decorator
<wellark> let's hope :)
<wellark> when can I test? :)
<smspillaz> when its done
<wellark> naturally. ;p
<smspillaz> I don't usually give ETAs for these sorts of things because window managers are tricky
<wellark> really (:p)
<smspillaz> yes :)
<wellark> ronoc: hi!
<wellark> smspillaz: any idea how I could work around this?
<wellark> I would really need to use the dialog somehow
<wellark> It's just pure graphicsbuffer garbage
<wellark> smspillaz: just give me a ping when you are about to release something. I would be happy to test your code. I even can use gdb if I have to ;)
<Trevinho> smspillaz: did you see the workaround I used to "solve" the problem we was talking about last time?
<fhd> I'm working on a patch that adds a text - what do I have to do to get it translated?
<andyrock> _("text")
<andyrock> fhd ^^^
<fhd> andyrock: No need to ping some translation team, generate po files or something like that?
<andyrock> fhd, add the _ macro
<andyrock> then run cmake ...
<andyrock> make
<andyrock> and it will generate po files for you
<andyrock> no need to ping translation team
<andyrock> lp will do it for you
<fhd> andyrock: Okay, that's nice
<fhd> andyrock: But aren't the po files in bzr?
<fhd> andyrock: Don't I have to add them?
<andyrock> fhd, cmake and make (i don't remember the exact one) will do it for you
<fhd> andyrock: Fair enough, thanks :)
<wellark> couldn't canonical move all it's components to Scons?
 * wellark hides
<andyrock> fhd, yw
<Andy80> AbsintheSyringe: hey :)
<AbsintheSyringe> Andy80, hey :)
<Andy80> AbsintheSyringe: I really missed the DebConf, but as you know I could not attend :(
<AbsintheSyringe> Andy80, :( well we had fun! :)
<thumper> morning
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: you around?
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: yes, hello
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: so it seems half the tga files in nux are compressed and half aren't
<Amaranth> the ones that aren't hit a bug in gdk-pixbuf that tries to load them as windows ico files
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: so you mean some are RLE ?
<Amaranth> right
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: wow! so that is the problem we have been having for some time now...
<Amaranth> so I can't actually run anything with nux right now because it can't load those files :)
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: right, I can fix this for you
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: or do you have something in mind?
<Amaranth> want to get a merge request to you as soon as I get this all up and running
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: well ideally you'd just convert them all to PNG and be done with it ;)
<Amaranth> saves quite a bit of room, actually
<Amaranth> but saving them with RLE would be fine, I was going to but that would require opening them in gimp one by one
<Amaranth> since imagemagick doesn't support saving RLE targa, only reading
<Amaranth> even though it appears to have an option to do RLE when saving
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: ok, I can save them with RLE, I believe I have something for that...
<Amaranth> xnconvert looked promising but I didn't try it
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: alright, I will start withing an hour and I ping you as soon as it is done. Thanks for the tip!
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: thanks
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: btw why are you still changing the API after the 1.0 release :P
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: yes
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: we are making some changes... but they are necessary for unity
<Amaranth> while I'm ranting, a commit to change the whitespace?
<Amaranth> that may have been only unity, bit fuzzy on that
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: whitespace to what?
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: we are using white space instead of tab if that is what you mean...
<Amaranth> I mean unity had one whitespace style and then suddenly had another one
<Amaranth> so I had to basically manually rebase my changes on top of the new version
<Amaranth> can't remember if nux had the same problem or not, don't think so
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: Nux use to be 4 whiye space but we are switching it to 2 spaces for tabs
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: what if your Nux version was merged with ours, would that make it easier?
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: If it was merged with yours I'd be done :P
<Amaranth> afaik it's done, I've just been forward porting it as I chase down a weird blending issue with unity
<Amaranth> which I'm about to give up on and see if you guys can figure out anyway :)
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: yes, I would like to help you with that after we make the feature freeze...
<Amaranth> yeah, my problem is I need to get all of this in for feature freeze or get an exception :)
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: I have pushed the converted tga files. give it a try please
#ayatana 2011-08-03
<smspillaz> Trevinho: yeah I did, but I haven't had time to look into that yet :/
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<ephan> At what time will Alpha 3 be released?
<JohanSJA> hi
<ephan> hi
<seif> who else is watching the mubarak trial
<seif> kim0, ?
<andyrock> didrocks, present?
<andyrock> i think this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/813359 has been solved in trunk
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 813359 in compiz (Ubuntu Oneiric) "'Super' shortcuts for the launcher doesn't work anymore" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> hey andyrock!
<andyrock> whit last commits...
<didrocks> andyrock: indeed, I saw the merge requests, normally people doing the fix should set at fix committed, seems they didn't, can you please do it? :)
<andyrock> didrocks, of course :§
<andyrock> :)
<didrocks> thanks andyrock! :)
<andyrock> yw
<kim0> seif: yeah I was
<seif> kim0, why was?
<seif> is it over
<kim0> seif: http://www.aljazeera.net/channel/livestreaming?GoogleStatID=32 yeah it's analysis now
<seif> kim0, but it will continue right
<seif> else i am wasting my time
<kim0> I dont think so
<kim0> next session ba2a isA
<seif> when is the next session
<seif> ?
<seif> kim0, ^
 * kim0 says .. let's take this private
<jjardon> mpt: hey, could I have your input about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+bug/811777 ? Show the percentage is not in the indicator specification, but I can add it if the design team thinks is needed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 811777 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) ""Show Percentage Remaining" is more useful than "Show Time Remaining"" [Low,Incomplete]
<om26er> jjardon, Hi! seen bug 820273 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 820273 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "battery indicator shown in a desktop pc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820273
<jjardon> om26er: yeah, Its already fixed in 0.5
<om26er> jjardon, ah great then. thx
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi! is there a way I could remove gwibber from the messaging menu permanently , I have it in the launcher and also have the gwibber lens I dont need it in the messaging menu
<jjardon> kenvandine: hey!, thanks for your fixes :), if you have some time: https://launchpad.net/indicator-power/trunk/0.5
<kenvandine> jjardon, woot
<kenvandine> next week
<kenvandine> jjardon, frozen for alpha 3 right now
<kenvandine> om26er not really
<kenvandine> you could remove the launcher... but it will still update the counts there
<jjardon> ok, sorry for the delay, I was on holidays ;)
<om26er> kenvandine, alright, no problem
<kenvandine> jjardon, no worries
<mterry> Heyo, folks.  The unity lightdm greeter has indicators, but they'll need to have menu items that launch apps hidden.  Would ya'll prefer me to propose patches that do that via an environment variable or a gsettings key?
<ephan> Hm, I'm having an issue while making an appindicator here. I can add menus to it (i'm using Python, gtk, appindicator module), but how do I make the appindicator applet itself a button and add an event to it
<Amaranth> ephan: you don't
<API> jaytaoko, did you see my mail?
<API> jaytaoko, hi, btw ;)
<ephan> Amaranth, as in it's not possible?
<ephan> Too bad, but thanks ;)
<jaytaoko> API: Hi
<API> jaytaoko, in summary that mail asks two things
<API> if it is normal that sigVisibleViewWindow are a private signal
<API> and if I should still use that
<API> but my mail is more complete ;)
<jaytaoko> API: I am going to make the correction so the signal are public.
<API> jaytaoko, ok, so first question answered ;)
<API> and the second?
<API> should I still use that
<API> ?
<API> Im answering due all this changes on the event infrastructure
<API> jaytaoko, ^
<jaytaoko> API: yes, you should still use those signals
<jaytaoko> API: these signals will be renamed also, but I will keep them as macros pointing to the new names
<API> jaytaoko, ok thanks
<jaytaoko> API:  no problem, let me know how it goes please
<API> jaytaoko, well, I need first to wait until those signals get public ;)
<jaytaoko> API: sure :-D
<jaytaoko> API: I will ping you in a bit
<jaytaoko> API: the signals are now public.
<API> jaytaoko, ok thanks
<olzhas> hey guys
<jcastro> andyrock: Trevinho: hey you guys want to meet later on today in here, get some blockages out of the way if you have them?
<olzhas> there is no like a counterpart for the gtk_status_icon_set_from_pixbuf function in libappindicator
<andyrock> jcastro, no problem but i should not have any blockages, but i have some question about google test and nux dnd
<jcastro> I seem to have lost the ability to drag and drop apps to the launcher, any ideas?
<mpt> jjardon, done
<jjardon> mpt: thanks!
<andyrock> jcastro, from dash to launcher?
<jcastro> I have some custom launchers in a folder in nautilus
<jcastro> it looks like an update removed all my custom launchers basically
<andyrock> well, nux dnd is broken at the moment, DBO is working on it
<jcastro> ah ok
#ayatana 2011-08-04
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> ola
<kenvandine> good morning MacSlow
<RAOF> Aloha MacSlow!
<MacSlow> hey kenvandine, RAOF
<MacSlow> hey murrayc
<oSoMoN> good morning
<murrayc> MacSlow: hi
<Ihateunty> all i have to say is unity was just a big mistake and a huge disaster
<nerochiaro> you hate it so much you can't even spell it correctly
<seif> kim0, coming to desktop summit
<seif> ?
<kim0> seif: nope
<seif> :(
<kim0> seif: when u're back over here, ping me and let's meet with the ubu guys :)
<kenvandine> Cimi_, bug 820964 for your enjoyment :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 820964 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "step down spams adjustment value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820964
<Cimi_> kenvandine: not a bug
<Cimi_> kenvandine: it's the animation
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> it makes scrolling down take 3s per step
<Cimi_> kenvandine: it shouldn't
<Cimi_> kenvandine: 1s
<Cimi_> there's a timeout
<kenvandine> we do things when the adjustment changes
<Cimi_> oh right, your fault :)
<kenvandine> we have too :)
<Cimi_> I have no idea then :)
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> why doesn't it loop like that on step up?
<Cimi_> it does
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> value only changes once on each step up
<Cimi_> something is strange in gwibber then
<kenvandine> nope
<Cimi_> code is the same
<kenvandine> i get 1 notify for the value change on step up
<kenvandine> but 21 changes on step down
<kenvandine> consistently
<Cimi_> kenvandine: when will I have my 0px menubar gtk+ patch, instead?
<kenvandine> hehe... in oneiric?
<kenvandine> i guess today
<Cimi_> cool
<Cimi_> kenvandine: did you take the latest version, right?
<Cimi_> kenvandine: the one with the timeout?
<kenvandine> the one i uploaded to the ppa, is the latest i have
<kenvandine> can you get me the latest?
<kenvandine> to make sure
<Cimi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/657160/ kenvandine
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> Cimi_, i'll do that after the archive opens
<kenvandine> seb128, ok?
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, did that get reviewed and tested by other dxers?
<kenvandine> Cimi_, ^^
<Cimi_> seb128: here works flawlessly
<Cimi_> seb128: I doubt they could review it
<seb128> that's not what I asked though
<Cimi_> seb128: they are in a rush to make unity less bugged :)
<seb128> well, no landing of code which didn't get reviewed and tested
<Cimi_> seb128: and ted is in vacation
<seb128> then it will wait for him to be back or others to be less busy
<Cimi_> seb128: no updates in light-themes too at the moment
<seb128> that's fine
<seb128> we have a working theme
<kenvandine> seb128, i worked around the scrollbars animation and now step down is speedy
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> not going to upload for that
<Andy80> hi
<jjgalvez__> are there any fixes or workarounds to the unresponsiveness of the systray once the white list is set to all?
<ephan> systray jjgalvez__? I don't know what you mean. Perhaps you're confusing with the Indicator Applet of the panel?
<ephan> At least I don't think it's called systray
<ephan> oh wait I think it can also be called SysTray. jjgalvez__ I personally don't know, but try restarting Unity
<andyrock> jjgalvez__, it should be solved in Oneiric, at least it's what i think
<jjgalvez__> ephan: Thanks I've done that before and it fixes it for a while
<ephan> Has this bug been reported already? What's it's ID?
<jjgalvez__> andyrock: cool I hope so, I know its a small thing but it's just annoying
<andyrock> jjgalvez__, do you have natty right?
<jjgalvez__> andyrock: yep, I've ben using it since it came out and after the initial "this is to different" shock I really  love it! Love the general direction it going
<andyrock> jjgalvez__, it should be solved in oneiric...
<ephan> which reminds me to check if the alpha 3 is out yet
<ephan> nopes
<kenvandine> Cimi_, this menu_bar patch, what kinds of things should i test for?
<kenvandine> it doesn't seem to cause anything to blow up
<Cimi_> kenvandine: indeed, it's a good patch :-)
<Cimi_> kenvandine: I'm using it since monday IIRC
<Cimi_> WORKING REALLY FINE
<Cimi_> ops
<coz_>  hey all
<thumper> morning (just)
#ayatana 2011-08-05
<Andy80> a very noob question: is this command right to find every occurance in every file? andrea@ubuntu:~/Documents/sviluppo/unity-2d$ grep -r 'gconf_client_get_bool'
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<fhein> mornin'
<hyperair> ronoc: ping
<ronoc> hyperair, hi
<hyperair> ronoc: there's this ancient bug i forgot about to do with banshee and unity quicklists.
<ronoc> hyperair, ok, what is it
<hyperair> 764321
<hyperair> bug #764321
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 764321 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Please add launcher quicklist for banshee" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764321
<hyperair> heh, what a nice number.
<hyperair> we're just missing a 5. =p
<ronoc> hyperair, :) ok, I'll talk to the unity guys later about this.
 * ronoc needs to switch distro
<hyperair> ronoc: thanks
<ronoc> brb
<hyperair> ronoc: iirc the bug's just waiting for an ack about whether or not it's a good idea. there's a patch already.
<cyrildz1> Hi Guy
<cyrildz1> it that possible to have a quicklist entry for an empty Area on the Launcher ?
<cyrildz1> I'm thinking about showing options for the launcher when someone clicks on an empty area on the launcher
<ephan> You mean like a context-menu?
<ephan> When someone right clicks empty space?
<ephan> I'd like that, but sorry I don't know if it's possible
<cyrildz1> yeah, I mean like a context menu
<cyrildz3> since CCSM allows us more options for setting the launcher, I was thinking about a quicklist or context menu  that would allow us to change those setting from the launcher itself
<stylesen> dbarth: njpatel: ping?
<olzhas> hey guys
<olzhas> how can I set icon of the indicator by GdkPixBuf
<olzhas> ?
<Andy80> hi
<olzhas> I'm using new libappindicator
<olzhas> natty
<olzhas> I have an idea to save generated icon on a harddrive and then load it
<cyrildz3> Is there a way to locate an Empty Space on the Launcher ?
<fontanon> Hi everybody,
<fontanon> Is there a guide explaining best practices integrating a GTKStatusIcon-based app on Application-indicators ??
<fontanon> i.e. is better to migrate gtkstatusicon object to appindicator or to add it to the whitelist gsettings option?
<njpatel> fontanon, better to migrate, could I ask what your app is indicating through the statusicon?
<njpatel> fontanon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators is the link with some code examples too
<fontanon> njpatel: this is the app http://live.gnome.org/Wiican
<njpatel> fontanon, ah, awesome :)
<fontanon> njpatel: the statusicon indicates whether wiimote could be used or not because of the presence of a bluetooth adaptor
<fontanon> njpatel: it also bright at some intervals when the wiimote is connected and in use
<njpatel> mpt, is this someing that could go into ronoc_'s menu? ^ (if not, where's the best place?)
<fontanon> ronoc_'s menu ?? never heard about that!
<njpatel> fontanon, so, an appindicator would work pretty much perfectly for that (and libappindicator fallsback to statusicon if the current desktop doesn't have apindicator support, i.e. shell or xfce)
<njpatel> fontanon, heh, sorry, he's got a hardware/system menu that seems like a good fit
<fontanon> really !! it auto-fallsback ?
<njpatel> fontanon, appindicator, yes, I'm like 99% certain :)
<njpatel> fontanon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Custom_Fallbacks
<mpt> njpatel, I agree a standalone menu makes sense for that
<njpatel> sweet
<mpt> Ideally the settings would go into gnome-control-center, but ... well ... upstream ...
<njpatel> yeah :)
<njpatel> fontanon, I hope that helps, seems like appindicator is the way to go
<fontanon> njpatel, mpt how can this affect for wiican being used under gnome3.0 ?
<njpatel> fontanon, libappindicator detects where there is a appindicator service, if it doesn't exist, then it just takes your Gtk.Menu and creates a Gtk.StatusIcon from it (using the other things you set too i.e. icon)
<fontanon> I've to confirm but i think appindicator is not allowed as dependency for apps willing to be considered as gnome3 module
<njpatel> heh, not getting into that :)
<njpatel> fontanon, in that case it can be an optional dep in your code
<fontanon> i've seen that for tomboy there's a patch at debian-packaging level for turning it into an appindicator-supported app
<njpatel> yeah, though ideally it would be upstream
<njpatel> tomboy case is harder as appindicator doesn't have the functionality it enjoys from statusicon
<njpatel> but your menu should be the same with both
<fontanon> Ok, njpatel mpt thank you both guys!
<fontanon> I'll start with a appindicator-migration branch for wiican, then decide the best way to integrate it into the master
<mpt> fontanon, you're welcome, it looks like a cool project
<njpatel> np dude
<fontanon> mpt: thank you :)
<ronoc_> ronoc_'s menu here
<mpt> ronoc_, I'd like the soup of the day, with bread, then the tuna lasagna
<ronoc_> mpt, coming right up !
<Andy80> Kaleo: hi :) I'm trying to read this value (I'm modifying Unity-2D code, of course) "/apps/nautilus/preferences/confirm_trash" and I don't know if I've to use gconf, gsetting, QConf or GConfItemQmlWrapper. I asked to nerochiaro already but we're both a bit confused about the proper method to use. Can you please point me to the right one and, if possible, an example of how to use it? Thanks :)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: yeah, looks like you left over both code and dependencies for gconf, but you're using dconf almost anywhere
<Andy80> btw I'll use QConf for the moment... I'll test it asap
<Kaleo> Andy80, nerochiaro: if nautilus is using gconf, then use gconf, if nautilus is using gsettings/dconf then use dconf
<Andy80> Kaleo, nerochiaro : I don't know what Nautilus is using... I checked the Unity code (I'm fixing a similar bug that was fixed already in Unity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/730003 ) and it's using gconf.... why I cannot read a gconf value with QConf? isn't it a wrapper?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 730003 in unity-2d "Emptying the trash from the unity sidebar should respect nautilus' "Ask before emptying" setting" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> Andy: Qconf is a wrapper for dconf. GConfItemQmlWrapper is a wrapper for gconf
<nerochiaro> Andy80: ^
<Kaleo> Andy80: GConfItemQmlWrapper is whan you want to use
<Andy80> Kaleo: ok... let's change it again :) (3rd time I modify the code :P ) where can I find an example of GConfItemQmlWrapper? I grep-ed all the unity-2d code but I didn't find anything except this: ./libunity-2d-private/src/launcherapplicationslist.h:class GConfItemQmlWrapper;
<Kaleo> Andy80: I don't think there is example of use in there anymore
<Kaleo> Andy80: but in the code of GConfItemQmlWrapper you will find an example
<Kaleo> Andy80: bzr branch lp:gconf-qt
<Kaleo> Andy80: see test.cpp and test.qml
<Andy80> Kaleo: ok, let me check...
<Andy80> Kaleo: uhm... it looks like there is only the QML example... and it's quite different from using C++. Is it possible that nobody has still used this class yet? there should be an example out there if someone has...
<nerochiaro> Andy80: i explained to you how to use it in PM, no ?
<Andy80> nerochiaro: right.... sorry :P
<nerochiaro> Andy80: don't worry. it's really easy to use anyway, just play with it for a bit and if you still can't get it to work just ping me
<lone_house> hi
<ephan> hey, going to try and build Unity from source now
<ephan> Binaries plus source occupies how much? Around how much*
<jcastro> ephan: jason says ~20mb
<ephan> Thanks jcastro :)
<ephan> jcastro, which reminds me, sudo apt-get source unity installs all dependencies, right? (or most of them)
<jcastro> ephan: I happen to be doing it now
<jcastro> I am updating the deps as we speak
<jcastro> give me like 5 more minutes
<ephan> Ok, thanks, I will download Unity source in the meanwhile
<jcastro> sudo apt-get install bzr cmake compiz-dev gnome-common libbamf-dev \
<jcastro> libboost-dev libboost-serialization-dev libcairo2-dev libdbusmenu-glib-dev \
<jcastro> libdee-dev libgconf2-dev libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev libglew1.5-dev \
<jcastro> libglewmx1.5-dev libglib2.0-dev libgtest-dev libindicator-dev \
<jcastro> libpango1.0-dev libpci-dev libpcre3-dev libpng12-dev libsigc++-2.0-dev \
<ephan> thank you jcastro, installing
<jcastro> Kaleo: around?
<fontanon> Hi everybody
<fontanon> Has anyone realized of crashes importing appindicator and gi.repository.Gtk or GObject on a same python app ?
<fontanon> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: specified class size for type `PyGtkGenericCellRenderer' is smaller than the parent type's `GtkCellRenderer' class size
<fontanon> when importing appindicator after gi.repository.Gtk
<fontanon> why is it linking with gtk-2.0 ?
#ayatana 2011-08-06
<flodine> hello world of unity
<flodine> hello anyone here
<flodine> Just want to say ive been running ubuntu for years sorry guys time to go no gnome 2.32.
#ayatana 2011-08-07
<sbte> jcastro, anything else I have to do to get this in maybe? https://code.launchpad.net/~sbte/indicator-messages/fix-817504/+merge/69775
